# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հիմալայան Յոգան Հայաստանում

## Alien

Յոգան սանսկրիտերեն բառ է, որ ունի բազմաթիվ իմաստներ, սակայն հիմնական իմաստներից մեկն է` “ԿԱՊ”: Կապ քո ներաշխարհի, քո շուրջը գտնվող մարդկանց ու բնության հետ: Յոգան գիտություն է, այլ ոչ թե լոկ սպորտանման մի բան, ինչպես այն հաճախ, խեղաթյուրված ձևով մատուցվում է բազմաթիվ աղբյուրներում: “Աշտանգա Յոգա” կոչվող այս ոճը, որը, կրկին սանսկրիտերեն, նշանակում է “Ութ Փուլանի Յոգա”, ֆիզիկական, մտավոր և հոգևոր ոլորտների շատ լայն ու կոմպլեքս համակարգ է, ոլորտներ, որոնք մարդուն հզորացնում են` մարմնի կեցվածքների (Ասանաներ), շնչառական վարժությունների (Պրանայամա), կենտրոնացման վարժությունների (Մեդիտացիա) և ինքնաճանաչման բազմաթիվ այլ միջոցների օգնությամբ: Այս համակարգի հիմնական բնութագրերից մեկն այն է, որ, որքան ավելի ես մոտենում դրան, այնքան ավելի հաճելի է դառնում պրոցեսը` լի ինքնահայտնագործման բազում արկածային պահերով:

Իսկ այստեղ փորձեմ բացել վերը նշված միստիկ, Յոգայի "ութ աստիճանների" փակագծերը.

1. Յամա (էթիկայի չափանիշներ, զսպվածություն, անձնական
հիգիենա, բարոյականության նորմեր)
2. Նիյամա (ինքնակազմակերպում, սոցիալական և հոգևոր
կողմնորոշում)
3. Ասանա (մարմնի համար հարմար դիրքեր)
4. Պրանայամա (շնչառության կարգավորում և ղեկավարում)
5. Պրատյահարա (զգայարանների ճանաչում և ղեկավարում)
6. Դհարանա (կենրոնացում որևէ կոնկրետ օբյեկտի վրա)
7. Դհիյանա (մեդիտացիա, կենտրոնացման թիրախ-օբյեկտի հետ
կապի հաստատում)
8. Սամադհի (գեր-գիտակից, պայծառացման որակներով բնութագրվող վիճակ, որում մենք
մերձենում ենք բնության տարերքների, Տիեզերքի հետ, ճանաչում ենք ինքներս մեզ ու մեր
շրջապատող աշխարհը` մեր Ճամփան ավելի հավեսով ու պատվով անցնելու, երջանիկ
լինելու համար)

----------

Amaru (19.06.2009), Katka (23.06.2009), Terminator (19.06.2009), յոգի (20.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (04.10.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Բավականին հետաքրքիր բացատրություն էր, բայց վերնագրից այնպես է հնչում, որ այն արդեն Հայաստանում է՝ կան ուսուցիչներ՝ կրթված և կրթելու թույլատվությամբ, կա վայր, որտեղ անց են կացվում համապատասխան պարապմունքներ և այլն:

Իսկ այդ ինֆորմացիան՞ :Think:

----------


## Chilly

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր բացատրություն էր, բայց վերնագրից այնպես է հնչում, որ այն արդեն Հայաստանում է՝ կան ուսուցիչներ՝ կրթված և կրթելու թույլատվությամբ, կա վայր, որտեղ անց են կացվում համապատասխան պարապմունքներ և այլն:


Ինձ էլ շատ հետաքրքրեց...

----------


## նախշուն

http://www.new.aravot.am/am/articles...ent/63203/view_Փաստում է դիպլոմավոր յոգը_ 
«Դեռ մանկուց իմ մեջ ներքին մղում կար դեպի արեւելյան մշակույթ, արեւելյան գիտություններ: 18 տարեկանում առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցա, ինչի բերումով ծանոթացա մի մարդու հետ, որն էլ հետո դարձավ իմ յոգայի ուսուցիչը. նա Կարեն Ասատրյանն է: Ես սկսեցի յոգա պարապել. 2 ամիս անց իմ առողջական խնդիրները վերացան, իմ մեջ մի բանական հարց առաջացավ, թե ո՞նց այդպես հեշտ ամեն ինչ անցավ: Ես սկսեցի մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել յոգան»,- «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում պատմեց Վահագն Վարդումյանը: Ըստ նրա, այժմ Հայաստանում շատացել են յոգայի խմբակները: Եվ նախկինի համեմատ՝ հայերի հետաքրքրությունը շատ է մեծացել: Վահագնի փոխանցմամբ. «Յոգայի օգտակարությունը շատ ավելին է, քան յոգա պարապելուն հատկացրած ժամանակը: Յոգա պարապել սկսողների հիմնական նպատակն է՝ իրենց առողջության ու ինքնազգացողության բարելավումը: Յոգա՝ նշանակում է կապ, միություն: Դա մարմնի, մտքի ու հոգու միությունն է, մարդու՝ իր շրջապատող աշխարհի, իր հայրենիքի, բնության ու տիեզերքի հետ միությունը: Յոգան մեծացնում է ճկունությունը: Ճկունության մեծացումն էլ կանխում է մկանների ու հյուսվածքների վնասվելը: Յոգան օգնում է նաեւ հավասարակշռությանը: Յոգայի վարժությունների մեծ մասն այս կամ այն չափով ներառում է հավասարակշռություն հաստատելու տարրեր, եւ հաշվի առնելով այն, որ տարիքի հետ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սկսում է հավասարակշռության պահպանման խնդիրներ ունենալ, յոգա պարապելը կարող է կարեւորագույն կանխարգելիչ դեր ունենալ: Վարժությունները օգնում են նվազեցնել ցավերը, եթե մարմնում այդպիսիք արդեն կան, քանի որ մկանները ձգելը փափկեցնող ազդեցություն է ունենում դրանց վրա, իսկ մկանային ցավերի զգալի մասը հենց մկաններում եղած լարվածության արդյունք է: Յոգան զարգացնում է մկանները՝ մարմնում ընդհանուր նյութափոխանակության լավացման եւ պրանայով (մարմնում շրջանառող նրբագույն էներգետիկ հոսքերի) մարմնի հարստացման շնորհիվ»: Յոգայի այն ոճը, որով պարապում է Վահագնը՝ կոչվում է աշտանգա յոգա, ինչն էլ, ըստ մեր զրուցակցի, կազմված է ութ ճյուղից. «Աշտանգա յոգան տարբերվում է յոգայի մյուս ոճերից իր ներքին կառուցվածքով, այստեղ մարմնի կեցվածքները չեն դիտարկվում միայն որպես մարմնի զարգացմանը նպաստող գործոններ, որովհետեւ դրանցում կան մտավոր եւ հեգեւոր էլեմենտներ: Աշտանգա յոգայի 8 աստիճանները պետք է հերթով անցնել ու դա տեւում է բավական երկար: Առաջին 5 փուլը կարող է տեւել 7-ից մինչեւ 25 տարի, վերջին 3-ն էլ կարող է ձգվել մինչեւ 48 տարի»: Վահագնը նաեւ նշեց, որ յոգայով զբաղվելու համար սահմանափակումներ չկան: Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած մարդ կարող է զբաղվել յոգայով, անկախ նրանից, թե ինքն ինչ հավատամքներ ունի, ինչ կրոն է դավանում. «Տվյալ մարդը պետք է պատրաստ լինի աշխարհին ավելի բաց աչքերով նայել: Ես զգացել եմ, որ այնպիսի երկրներում, ինչպիսին Հայաստանն է, որտեղ քրիստոնեությունը շատ լավ հիմքեր ունի՝ հաճախ այդ երկրներում յոգան դիտվում է որպես օտար կրոնական ուսմունք»: 
Վահագնը նաեւ պատմեց, որ 2006 թվին գնացել է Հնդկական Հիմալայներ ու մոտ կես տարի անցկացրել Հնդկաստանում: Նա Դելիի տարբեր հոգեւոր ու մշակութային կենտրոններ այցելելուց հետո հասկացել է, որ յոգան միջնադարից եկած ավանդույթ է, եւ որ տարբեր մարդիկ բնությունից եւ այլ պատճառներից դրդված՝ այդ հսկայական համակարգից վերցրել են մի քանի ծիսակարգեր, մի երկու վարժություն ու մի քանի մեդիտացիոն տարր եւ դրանից հավաքել կրոնական ճյուղեր: Բայց իրականում. «Յոգան ոչ մի կապ չունի կրոնական որեւէ բանի հետ»: Խոսելով Դելիում անցկացրած ամիսների մասին՝ Վահագնը պատմեց նաեւ իր այնտեղ մեկնելու մանրամասները. «Ուսուցիչս որոշել էր գնալ, ես էլ ցանկացա միանալ նրան: Նրա գնալը չստացվեց, եւ ես գնացի մենակ: Ճիշտ է, մենակ Հնդկաստան գնալը մի քիչ խենթություն էր, բայց... Ես ընդունվեցի Վեդայական յոգայի դպրոց, որտեղից էլ ստացա Հիմալայան յոգայի մասնագետի վկայական: Այնտեղ ինձ շատ լավ ընդունեցին ու Հայաստանի մասին գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեին, իսկ երբ ամեն անգամ սկսում էի պատմել, նրանք աչքները չորս արած լսում էին ինձ: Գիտելիքներս խորացնելու նպատակով Հիմալայներում 62-ամյա ուսուցչիցս հնարավորություն ունեցա լսելու ինձ հուզող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները»: Վահագնի ձեւակերպմամբ, իրականում յոգան մի անհատի զբաղվելու բան չէ, եւ շատերը կարծում են, որ երկարատեւ մեդիտացիաները ապասոցիալականացնող երեւույթ են, որոշ մարդիկ էլ ասում են, թե դա հակասում է քրիստոնեական հավատքին. «Յոգան հիմնված է մարդու սոցիալականացման վրա: Այն մարդը, որը խորանում է դրա մեջ ու հասնում կոնկրետ բաների ու եթե չի շարունակում ավելի շատ շփվել, որովհետեւ ավելի շատ բան է իմացել՝ նա համարվում է սխալ ուղղությամբ զարգացած մարդ, որովհետեւ այդ ամենը էգոն զարգացնելու համար չէ: Չնայած ահագին բարդ է նաեւ չմեծամտանալը, որովհետեւ մարդը սկսում է ինչ-որ հատկություններ ձեռք բերել, կարողանում է կառավարել իր երազները, չնայած այդպիսի մտադրություն չուներ: Քանի որ շատ է խոսվում յոգայի՝ քրիստոնեությանը հակասելու մասին, ասեմ, որ քրիստոնեության մեջ մեծ դեր ունեցող հոգի բառը յոգա բառի հետ ուղիղ լեզվաբանական կապ ունի. նույն հնդեվրոպական արմատն է եւ ցանկացած լեզվաբան էլ գիտե, թե ինչ ճանապարհով է յ-ի, հ-ի ձեւափոխություն լինում»: Վահագնը խոսեց նաեւ սխալ յոգայի օրինակների մասին, որոնք առկա են տարածված մի շարք գրքերում եւ DVD-ներում. «Ես ուսումնասիրում եմ շուկա մտնող ցանկացած գիրք ու DVD եւ դեռ չեմ գտել այնպիսի մեկը, որը կարող եմ տալ ցանկացողներին ու հանգիստ խղճով ասել՝ գնացեք սրանով պարապեք: Որովհետեւ այնտեղ կարող է լինել, օրինակ, այսպիսի միտք. եթե փորձել ես մի քանի անգամ մեդիտացիա անել ու չի ստացվել, գուցե պետք չի սոված փորով նստել, չնայած այնտեղ սկզբում ասվում է, որ պետք է սոված լինել, եւ որպեսզի այդ գիրքը լավ վաճառվի՝ գրում են, որ մեդիտացիայից առաջ կարող ես կաթով սուրճ խմել ու անել շնչառական վարժություններ: Բայց եթե մարդը մոտ 10 անգամ այդպես վարվի, կարող է ուղեղի արյան զեղում ստանալ. շնչառական շատ վարժություններ աշխատում են ուղեղի վրա, նաեւ կարող է մարմնի տարբեր մասերում ծակոցներ սկսել, որովհետեւ շնչառական վարժությունները բացում են էներգետիկ հանգույցները, իսկ եթե քո օրգանիզմում թեկուզ հեղուկ վիճակում սնունդ կա՝ նշանակում է քո էներգիայի մեծ մասն աշխատում է մարսողության համակարգում»: Վահագնի ձեւակերպմամբ՝ յոգան օգնում է բարձրացնել կենսաէներգիայի մակարդակը: Ըստ նրա, յոգայի մյուս օգուտներից է՝ մտավոր դաշտի վրա վերջինիս դրական ներգործությունը. «Այն մաքրում է միտքն ու օգնում է ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել: Յոգան նվազեցնում եւ վերացնում է սթրեսները: Խորը շնչառության շնորհիվ հեռացվում են այն հորմոնները, որոնք արտադրվել էին գերհոգնածության, ջղայնության կամ որեւէ այլ նմանատիպ ազդակի պատճառով: Յոգան օգնում է նաեւ ձերբազատվել կուտակված էմոցիաներից: Շատ հաճախ կուտակված բացասական էմոցիաները հորդում են դեպի մեր մարմին ու ներսից լրջորեն վնասում: Յոգայի վարժությունների մեծ մասով որոշ ժամանակ հատկացնում են մեդիտացիային, որը կենտրոնացման ավելի խորը ու նպատակաուղղված վարժություն է: Մեդիտացիան օգնում է սովորել ղեկավարել մեր մտքերի հոսքն ու դրանցում կարգուկանոն հաստատել»: Վահագնը նաեւ հավելեց, որ FACEBOOK-ում մեծ խումբ է բացել, որն էլ կոչվում է «Himalayan Yoga in Armenia», որտեղ արդեն 272 մարդ կա գրանցված: FACEBOOK-ի ցանկացած օգտագործող, այդ խմբով հետաքրքրվելու դեպքում, կարող է փնտրել այն՝ նշված անվամբ ու գրանցվել: Ցանկացած անհատ ոչ միայն այդ խմբում, այլեւ http://yogaarmenia.blogspot.com բլոգում կարող է հարցեր գրել ու քննարկումներ անցկացնել: 
 ԵՎԱ ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆ, Լուսանկարները՝՝Հասմիկ Սմբատյանի

----------

Amaru (19.06.2009), Terminator (19.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

Ապսարա ջան,  Յոգա պարապելու 14 տարիների փորձն ու վերջին գրեթե 3 տարվա Հայաստանում ուսուցանելու փորձս թույլ են տալիս հավակնել "այո, կա վայր, կա որոշակի որակավորմամբ ուսուցանող, կան պարապմունքներ" պատասխանին: Սակայն Յոգան այնպիսի երևույթ է, որում միայն ուսուցանելը բավական չէ, պետք է նաև անհատն ինքն իր ճամփան տեսնի, մի բան էլ ինքն անի, այլապես շեյպինգն էլ ինքնակատարելագործման համար վատ համակարգ չէ: Եթե ինչ որ հարցեր կան` հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ: Նաև հրավիրում եմ մեր պարապմունքներին` Երևանի Բուսաբանական այգում, ամեն երկուշաբթի, չորեքշաբթի և ուրբաթ, հնարավոր է շուտով սկսենք նաև կիրակի օրը պարապել: Առաջին պարապմունքին կարող եք գալ ազատ ունկնդրի կարգավիճակով, եթե առհասարակ գալու ցանկություն լինի: Հարգանքներով` Վահագն

----------


## Alien

նաև կարող եք նայել այս հոդվածը, հետևյալ լինկում`

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nu8mRpvVZz...about-yoga.jpg

Առավոտ թերթի հոդվածում լրագրողուհին մի թեթև սխալ էր բաց թողել, այն է` գրել էր, թե իբր իմ ասածի համաձայն Յոգան միջնադարից եկող երևույթ է, սակայն դա այդպես չէ, ես ասել էի, որ Յոգան հազարամյակների պատմություն ունի, անհիշելի ժամանակներից ավանդվող գիտություն է, սակայն վաղ միջնադարից տարբեր կռապաշտա-խառը դեմքեր հավեսով խեղաթյուրել են ու մեզ հիմա տարբեր չճշտված աղբյուրներից հաճախ այդ խեղաթյուրման արդյունէներն են հասնում ավելի հաճախ, քան իրական Յոգան:

----------


## Alien

Չիլլի ջան և մյուսներ. շնորհակալ եմ ձեր ցուցաբերած հետաքրքրության համար: Յոգայի, ինչպես նաև մեր այժմյան դասընթացի մասին տեղեկությունների համար կարող եք դիտել հետևյալ կայքը. http://yogaarmenia.blogspot.com, որում ես հիմա բավական հաճախ եմ նորություններ դնում, իմ կայքն է, հենց Հիմալայան Յոգայի մասին: Կարող եք նաև հարցեր տալ, բանավիճել, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ պատասխանել ու մի բանով օգտակար լինել Ձեզ:
Վ

----------


## Alien

Նախշունից շնորհակալ եմ հարցազրույցն այս էջի վրա տեղադրելու համար :Smile:

----------


## յոգի

Հիանալի է Վահագն ջան, Յոգայի ուսմունքը շատ է պետք Հայաստանում...

----------


## Amaru

Իսկ ես մտածում էի, թե առողջական խնդիրներով հնարավոր չէ պարապել: Հարցազրույցդ տրամադրում ա…  :Smile: 
Ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նաև հրավիրում եմ մեր պարապմունքներին` Երևանի Բուսաբանական այգում, ամեն երկուշաբթի, չորեքշաբթի և ուրբաթ, հնարավոր է շուտով սկսենք նաև կիրակի օրը պարապել: Առաջին պարապմունքին կարող եք գալ ազատ ունկնդրի կարգավիճակով,


Հարգելի  Aline, դու ասեցիր որ  շաբաթը 3 օր  յոգայի  պարապմունքներ եք անցկացնում  բուսաբանականում:Ինձ մոտ հարց  ծագեց:

Ի՞նչ կարգի պարապմունքներ են: Չեմ կարծում որ խմբակային  մեդիտացիայի պարապմունքներ անցկացնեք, մարդիկ պետք է  ունենան  մեդիտացիոն պրակտիկայի հարուստ փորձ  որպեսզի հետո նոր  կարողանան անցնել խմբակային  մեդիտացիայի:

Այդ  դեպքում խմբակային յոգայի  պարապմունքը իրենից ի՞նչ  է նարկայացնում:

Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------

Amaru (21.06.2009), յոգի (21.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգան սանսկրիտերեն բառ է, որ ունի բազմաթիվ իմաստներ, սակայն հիմնական իմաստներից մեկն է` “ԿԱՊ”: Կապ քո ներաշխարհի, քո շուրջը գտնվող մարդկանց ու բնության հետ: Յոգան գիտություն է, այլ ոչ թե լոկ սպորտանման մի բան, ինչպես այն հաճախ, խեղաթյուրված ձևով մատուցվում է բազմաթիվ աղբյուրներում:


Մերձանալ Տիեզերքի հետ և ճանաչել ինքներս մեզ և մնացածի, ինչպես էս բացատրում սրանք...

----------


## Apsara

> Ապսարա ջան,  Յոգա պարապելու 14 տարիների փորձն ու վերջին գրեթե 3 տարվա Հայաստանում ուսուցանելու փորձս թույլ են տալիս հավակնել "այո, կա վայր, կա որոշակի որակավորմամբ ուսուցանող, կան պարապմունքներ" պատասխանին: Սակայն Յոգան այնպիսի երևույթ է, որում միայն ուսուցանելը բավական չէ, պետք է նաև անհատն ինքն իր ճամփան տեսնի, մի բան էլ ինքն անի, այլապես շեյպինգն էլ ինքնակատարելագործման համար վատ համակարգ չէ: Եթե ինչ որ հարցեր կան` հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ: Նաև հրավիրում եմ մեր պարապմունքներին` Երևանի Բուսաբանական այգում, ամեն երկուշաբթի, չորեքշաբթի և ուրբաթ, հնարավոր է շուտով սկսենք նաև կիրակի օրը պարապել: Առաջին պարապմունքին կարող եք գալ ազատ ունկնդրի կարգավիճակով, եթե առհասարակ գալու ցանկություն լինի: Հարգանքներով` Վահագն


Իսկ վերնագրից և առաջին գրառումից ինձ այնպես թվաց, թե հիմալայից լամաներ են ժամանել Հայաստան և իրենց մեջ ուսուցիչ կա, որ նրանք պատրաստվում են սույն ուսմունքը ճիշտ ձևով տարածել այստեղ :Think: 

Իսկ յոգան 14 չէ  ուզում ես 20 տարի ուսումնասիրի ու դասավանդի, եթե գրքերի միջոցով են գիտելիքները, ապա չեմ կարծում ամբողջական կլինեն:

Յոգաի ուսմունքը ուսուցչի պարտադիր առկայություն է պահանջում, քանզի այն միայն ասանաներ չէ, կամ մեդիտացիաներ, կամ կոնցենտրացիա, կամ սնունդ, ինչպես արդեն նշել ես այն ուսմունք է՝ խորը, հին, բազմաշերտ: Ուսուցիչը՝ Գուրուն, մի մարդ է, որը գիտի քեզ տվյալ պահին ին է հարկավոր և քո ճիշտ աճի համար կոնկրետ ինչ գիտելիքներ են հարկավոր: Չէ որ ուղեղը՝ միտքը, ամեն ժամանակ չի կարող ամեն տեսակ ինֆորմացիա ընդունել, իսկ ընդունելուց հետո էլ ճիշտ յուրացնել, հետո էլ օգտագործել:  
Աշխարհում յոգայով զբաղվողները շատ են, իսկ Հնդկաստանում էլ ավելի շատ, բայց ոչ բոլորն են, իսկ ավելի կոնրետ քչերն են ուսուցիչ, իսկ եղած ուսուցիչների կողքքին հավաքված բազմությունը անվերջ է: 
Յոգան շատ մեծ ուժ ունի և այն սխալ կիրառելիս կարելի է շատ վատ արդյունքի հասնել՝ խախտել մարդու բալանսը: Ասենք որոշ մեդիտացիաների միջոցով բացել նրա չակռաները, իսկ նրա միտքը դեռևս պատրաստ չէ, կառաջանա դիսբալանս, կվասվի մարդու փսիխիկան և այլն չեմ մանրանում…

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ամեն մեկը չպիտի ուսմունք դասավանդի, եթե չունի այդ իրավունքը, որը չգիտեմ որտեղից է տրվում, բայց տրվում է :Smile:

----------

Terminator (21.06.2009), յոգի (21.06.2009), Չամիչ (21.06.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Apsara* լիովին համամիտ եմ, քո  խոսքերի հետ:

Անձամբ ես որոշ չափով  ծանոթ եմ *Ագնի*  յոգա  ուսմունքին, որը Հիմալայներից՝ ավելի կոնկրետ Տիբեթից  արեվմուտք են բերել *Ռերիխ * ամուսինները, եվ  որը  տրադիցիոն յոգայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

Ահա Ագնի յոգայի  մեջ  ասվում է որ տիեզերքում  գործում է  ձգողականության օրենքը, որ մեր  կարման դա  մեր  միտքն է, հետեվաբար  հոգեվոր զարգացման ճանապարհին  կանգնելիս  շատ կարեվոր է  մտքի  մաքրումը:

 քանի որ միտքը  նյութական է, շատ կարեվոր է գիտակցել որ  միտքն է  ստեղծում այն ամենը ինչ  տեղի է ունենում  մեր  կյանքում:

Տրադիցիոն յոգան, եվ մեդիտացիան  ամրացնում են միտքը, հետեվաբար  մարդը  ով  դեռեվս չի  գիտակցում որ  միտքը նյուտական է, ամրացնելով  միտքը  կարող է  ավելի  շատ  վնաս հասցնել  սեփական կարմային  քան  գրանցել աճ, հոգեվոր  զարգացման ճանապարհին: Իսկ մտքի մաքրումը դա  բավականին  բարդ եվ  ժամանակ պահանջող պորցես է:

Մարդը ով  գիտակցում է  մտքի  մաքրման անհրաժեշտությունը, յոգան կարող է ծառայեցնել այդ պրոցեսի արագացմանը: 

կարծում եմ շատ վտանգավոր է  որ  յոգայով  զբաղվի այն մարդը  ով  իր  էությամբ  մատերիալիստ է, եվ անգամ չի հավատում  հոգու  գոյությանը:

----------

Apsara (21.06.2009), Terminator (22.06.2009), յոգի (21.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> *Apsara* լիովին համամիտ եմ, քո  խոսքերի հետ:
> 
> Անձամբ ես որոշ չափով  ծանոթ եմ *Ագնի*  յոգա  ուսմունքին, որը Հիմալայներից՝ ավելի կոնկրետ Տիբեթից  արեվմուտք են բերել *Ռերիխ * ամուսինները, եվ  որը  տրադիցիոն յոգայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
> 
> Ահա Ագնի յոգայի  մեջ  ասվում է որ տիեզերքում  գործում է  ձգողականության օրենքը, որ մեր  կարման դա  մեր  միտքն է, հետեվաբար  հոգեվոր զարգացման ճանապարհին  կանգնելիս  շատ կարեվոր է  մտքի  մաքրումը:
> 
>  քանի որ միտքը  նյութական է, շատ կարեվոր է գիտակցել որ  միտքն է  ստեղծում այն ամենը ինչ  տեղի է ունենում  մեր  կյանքում:
> 
> Տրադիցիոն յոգան, եվ մեդիտացիան  ամրացնում են միտքը, հետեվաբար  մարդը  ով  դեռեվս չի  գիտակցում որ  միտքը նյուտական է, ամրացնելով  միտքը  կարող է  ավելի  շատ  վնաս հասցնել  սեփական կարմային  քան  գրանցել աճ, հոգեվոր  զարգացման ճանապարհին: Իսկ մտքի մաքրումը դա  բավականին  բարդ եվ  ժամանակ պահանջող պորցես է:
> ...


Ես էլ լիովին քեզ հետ եմ համամիտ :Smile: 
նույնիսկ առանց յոգայի մարդկանց միտքը և մտքերը կործանարար ազդեցություն են ունենում, էլ ուր մնաց, թե ամրացնելուց և անգիտակից մնալուց հետո:
Իմ բախտը բերել է այն առումով, որ ես ուսուցիչ ունեմ՝ Գուրու, որի իմաստությունը անսահման է, որի շուրջ հազարավոր մարդիկ են հավաքված տարբեր երկրներից:

Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ասում են ուսուցիչը ինքն է ընտրում իր աշակերտներին, եթե մարդ ունի այն ներքին պոտենցիալը, որպեսզի իր խորքից դուրս բերի և ի օգուտ օգտագործի գիտելիքները, ապա ուսուցիչը այդ մարդուն ընտրում է և ինչ-ինչ ճանապարհներով բերում իր մոտ: Մեզ համար դա պատահականություն է կամ բախտ կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան, բայց իրականում… :Smile:

----------

յոգի (22.06.2009), Չամիչ (22.06.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմ բախտը բերել է այն առումով, որ ես ուսուցիչ ունեմ՝ Գուրու, որի իմաստությունը անսահման է, որի շուրջ հազարավոր մարդիկ են հավաքված տարբեր երկրներից:


Դու ուսուցիչ ունե՞ս, բառի  բուն  իմաստո՞վ

----------


## Apsara

> Դու ուսուցիչ ունե՞ս, բառի  բուն  իմաստո՞վ


այո :Smile:  բառի բուն իմաստով, բախտավոր եմ, բայց լավ աշակերտ չեմ, ծույլիկի մեկն եմ :Sad:

----------


## Չամիչ

> այո բառի բուն իմաստով, բախտավոր եմ, բայց լավ աշակերտ չեմ, ծույլիկի մեկն եմ


Ես էլ եմ ուզում :Smile:

----------

յոգի (22.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> այո բառի բուն իմաստով, բախտավոր եմ, բայց լավ աշակերտ չեմ, ծույլիկի մեկն եմ


Հարգելի Ապսարա, կարելի է իմանալ ձեր յոգայի ուղղին, և ով է ձեր Գուրուն...
Devanam cha
rishinam cha
Gurum kaanchana
Sannibham Buddhimantam Trilokesham
tam namaami Brishaspatim


Guru Brahma Gurur Vishnu
Guru Devo Maheshvaraha
Guru Saakshat Para Brahma
Tasmai Sree Gurave Namaha

Meaning:Guru is verily the representative of Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva. He creates, sustains knowledge and destroys the weeds of ignorance. I salute such a Guru.

Օմ ագյանա տիմիրանդհասյա գյանա ա՛գյանա 
շալակայա, չակշուր ունմի՛լիտամ յենա
տասմաի շրի գուրավե նամահ
Հուսով եմ ծանոթ ես այս շլոկաներին...
Ինձ թվում է դու Բհակտի յոգայով  էս ձբաղվում, եթե չեմ սխալվում...
Հարգանքներս Ապսարա ջան...
բարևներ Գանդհարվներին...

----------

Katka (23.06.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Օմ ագյանա տիմիրանդհասյա գյանա ա՛գյանա 
> շալակայա, չակշուր ունմի՛լիտամ յենա
> տասմաի շրի գուրավե նամահ
> Հուսով եմ ծանոթ ես այս շլոկաներին...
> Ինձ թվում է դու Բհակտի յոգայով էս ձբաղվում, եթե չեմ սխալվում...
> Հարգանքներս Ապսարա ջան...
> բարևներ Գանդհարվներին...


գոնե թարգմանեիր: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Գանդհարվները ովքե՞ր են :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Հարգելի Ապսարա, կարելի է իմանալ ձեր յոգայի ուղղին, և ով է ձեր Գուրուն...
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է դու Բհակտի յոգայով  էս ձբաղվում, եթե չեմ սխալվում...
> Հարգանքներս Ապսարա ջան...
> բարևներ Գանդհարվներին...


Sri Sri Ravi Shankar-ը իմ գուրուն է :Love: 
յոգայի ուղվածությանն ինչ-որ անուն տալը դժվար կլինի, բայց Բհակտի սուտրաները իմ գուրույի թարգմանությամբ և համապատասխան մեկնաբանությամբ ոչ մեկ անգամ ուսումնասիրել եմ :Smile:

----------

յոգի (23.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Sri Sri Ravi Shankar-ը իմ գուրուն է
> յոգայի ուղվածությանն ինչ-որ անուն տալը դժվար կլինի, բայց Բհակտի սուտրաները իմ գուրույի թարգմանությամբ և համապատասխան մեկնաբանությամբ ոչ մեկ անգամ ուսումնասիրել եմ


Ահա Sri Sri Ravi Shankar-ը, ջայ... փաստորեն դու երգչուհի էս, չեմ սխալվում՞...
Ռավի Շանկարը իմ սիրելի մարդկանցից է, նրա և նրա աղջկա Ռագաները շատ եմ սիրում, Նա Բհակտի յոգի է, նաև Ջորջ Հարիսոնի Գուրուն էր, իմ Գուրուն էլ էր Նրան սիրում...

----------


## Alien

Շնորհակալ եմ անդրադարձիդ համար: Այո, եթե շատ խորը առողջական խնդիրներ չկան, Յոգա պարապելը միայն օգնում է, սակայն յուրաքանչյուր մարդու պետք է անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, որպեսզի յոգան ավելի հեռահար ու հիմնավոր օգուտ տա:

----------

յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

հարգելի Ապսարա, դասավանդում եք ինչ որ տեղ? Հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, որ Հայաստանում կա ուսուցիչ` տարբեր երկրներում հազարավոր մարդկանցով շրջապատված: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ հանդիպել ու զրուցել, եթե դեմ չեք:

----------


## Alien

Ես էլ եմ Ռավի Շանկարին սիրում ու հարգում, ընդհանրապես ռագաների մեծ սիրահար եմ, մի ժամանակ ամեն օր լսում էի, հիմա առօրյաս էնքան տարբեր տեղեր ու տարբեր միջավայրերում է անցնում, որ աշխատում եմ շրջապատիս շատ հաճախ չզարմացնել` ուլտրա-սպեցիֆիկ երաժշտական ճաշակով, կամ նման այլ բաներով: Այն, որ բուսակեր եմ, արդեն շատերի համար բավականաչափ շոկային էֆեկտ է ունենում, որպեսզի խուսափեմ ավելի էկզոտիկ կայֆերից :Jpit:

----------

յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> հարգելի Ապսարա, դասավանդում եք ինչ որ տեղ? Հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, որ Հայաստանում կա ուսուցիչ` տարբեր երկրներում հազարավոր մարդկանցով շրջապատված: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ հանդիպել ու զրուցել, եթե դեմ չեք:


Օ ոչ, ես չեմ դասավանդում, երևի սխալ եք հասկացել, ես աշակերտ եմ, իսկ իմ ուսուցիչը ազգությամբ հնդիկ է, բայց նրա հիմնած հիմնադրամը հայտնի է և տարածված է ամբողջ աշխարհում, 


Եվ որպեսզի էլի թյուրիմածություններ չլինեն ուզում եմ անպայման նշել, որ ես յոգ չեմ, ես ուսումնասիրում եմ ուսմունքը, օգտագործում այն սովորական կյանքում սովորական ապրելու համար և դժվարությունները ավելի գիտակից և խելացի հաղթահարելու համար, բայց ես ինձ յոգ երբեք չեմ կոչի, շատ հեռու եմ դրանից:

Յոգ է այն մարդը ով գոնե մեկ տարի անընդմեջ ամեն օր առանց մեկ օր բաց թողնելու իր պրակտիկաները անում է, օրը ամենաքիչը 2 անգամ մեդիտացիա է անում, ով անխռով հոգի ունի և այլն, ես չեմ , հաստատ :Smile:

----------


## Alien

Մի հարց. այս մանտրաների իմաստներն ամեն անգամ բացատրում եք հարցասեր հայերին? Կուզենայի իմանալ, թե ինչ են նշանակում:

----------


## Apsara

> Ահա Sri Sri Ravi Shankar-ը, ջայ... փաստորեն դու երգչուհի էս, չեմ սխալվում՞...
> Ռավի Շանկարը իմ սիրելի մարդկանցից է, նրա և նրա աղջկա Ռագաները շատ եմ սիրում, Նա Բհակտի յոգի է, նաև Ջորջ Հարիսոնի Գուրուն էր, իմ Գուրուն էլ էր Նրան սիրում...


 Ռավի Շանկառ երգիչ կա, գիտեմ, բայց նա իմ ուսուցչի հետ կապ չունի

Իմ ուսուցիչը կա, ապրում է և իր ստեղծած հիմնադրամներով օգնում աշխարհին,

----------


## Apsara

> Մի հարց. այս մանտրաների իմաստներն ամեն անգամ բացատրում եք հարցասեր հայերին? Կուզենայի իմանալ, թե ինչ են նշանակում:


Չգիտեմ հարցդ ում է ուղղված՝ ի՞նձ, թե յոգին, բայց ես կարող եմ այսպես պատասխանել

Բհակտի սուտրաները հին գրություններ են հին ճշմարտություններ, որոնք մեզ համար նույնիսկ ուղիղ թարգմանված վիճակում անհասկանալի են, ահա ինչու ուսուցչի մեկնաբանությունը կարևոչր է, մեկ էլ սխալ չհասկանանք:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հարգելի Alien  անհամբեր  սպասում եմ   14  պոստի  ձեր պատասխանին:

Նախապես շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Alien

Մեր պարապմունքներին հիմնականում անում ենք ինքնամերսում, շնչառական վարծություններ (պրանայամա), մարմնական ստատիկ դիրքեր (ասանաներ) և կարճատև մեդիտացիա (համաձայն եմ, որ երկարատև մեդիտացիայի համար բավական մեծ փորձ է հարկավոր, սակայն մեծ փորձին հասնելու համար սկսում ենք շատ փոքր, բայց հետևողական քայլերից), իսկ վերջում հանգստանում ենք "շավասան" դիրքով, մոտ 5 րոպե: Մինչև օրս դեռ հաճախորդները բողոքներ չեն ներկայացրել ոչ պարապմունքների համակարգի, ոչ էլ դրա` իրենց վրա ունեցած ազդեցության մասին: Իմ համար հենց սա է ճիշտ կամ սխալ պարապելու հիմնական ապացույցը: Բացի այդ` համակարգը ես չեմ հորինել (ցավոք.. ), ուստի ոչ կարող եմ գլուխ գովել դրական արդյունքների դեպքում, ոչ էլ մեծ ոգևորությամբ կլսեմ շատ գլոբալ քննադատություններ, չնայած միշտ էլ պետք է նաև քննադատություն լսել:

----------

յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

Ինձ թվում է, ճշմարտությունը (կամ ճշմարտությունները) երբեք չեն հնանում, ուստի եթե դրանք գրի են առնվել ինչ որ մարդու կողմից, ապա գրի առնելիս տվյալ հեղինակը գոնե իր ժամանակի մարդկանց համար հասկանալի ձևակերպմամբ է այդ արել, իսկ հիմա, մեր ժամանակներում, կան այդ ճշմարտությունների թարմ մեկնաբանություններ, ու ես միշտ փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ է գրված, այլապես գրվածն ինձ համար չի կարող որևէ արժեք ունենալ... անհատական մոտեցումս է..

----------

յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

Փորձեմ պատասխանել Տիեզերքի հետ մերձենալու մասին գրածս տողերին վերաբերող հարցին. մարդը հաճախ մոռանում է, որ միայն քաղաքի խոնավ ու հիվանդագին մթնոլորտում չի կարելի ապրել, պետք է մեկ մեկ դուրս գալ թարմանալ... այդ դուրս գալու տարբեր ձևեր կան, Յոգան էլ այդ ձևերից մեկն է: Մեր կենսագործունեության համար չափազանց կարևոր է այն, թե ինչպիսի դրության մեջ է մեր միտքը: Եթե այն սկսում է լրջորեն տուժել քաղաքային բազմաբնույթ աղմուկից (ներքին ու արտաքին), դա միանգամից անդրադառնում է մեր մարմնի վրա, ինչն էլ որպես հետևանք` հոգևոր, հոգեբանական ոլորտի վրա: Մարդն ըստ Յոգայի տեսակետի, երեք հիմնական մակարդակներում կենսագործող էակ է, դրանք են` ֆիզիկական, մտավոր և հոգևոր: Այդ բոլոր ուսմունքներն ու փիլիսոփայական դպրոցները, որոնցում այս նշված երեքից գոնե մեկը դուրս է մղված, փաստորեն կիսատ են: Յոգային  զանազան վարժություններն ու ինքնակատարելագործման մեթոդները այդ երեքը միասին տեսնոլու, դրանց հետ միաժամանակ աշխատելու համար են: Այս հարցին կարելի է շատ երկար պատասխանել, սակայն իմ համար ավելի հարմար է Յոգայի մասին իմ բլոգում երկար քննարկումներ անելը, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ դեռ akumb.am -ի ինտերֆեյսին չեմ վարժվել: Շնորհակալ եմ հետաքրքրության ու հարցերի համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանների  համար:

Այնուամենայնիվ  ամենակարեվոր  հարցի պատասխանը չհնչեց:

Ստացվում է որ  ցանկացած  մարդ կարող է զբաղվել յոգայով:

Յոգան մտքի գիտություն է, իրավունք ունի՞  արդյոք  յոգայով  զբաղվել մեկը  ով  մտքի  նյուտեղենության  գաղափարը  դասում է հեքիաթների  շարքին:

----------


## Alien

Ցանկացած մարդ կարող է զբաղվել յոգայով, եթե 1. ուզում է, 2. պատրաստ է, 3. իվիճակի է առողջության առումով, 4. լուրջ է վերաբերում նախ ինքն իրեն, հետո ողջ աշխարհին..
Միտքը նյութեղեն է, սակայն դրա նյութեղենության մասին խոսելուց առաջ կարևոր է հասկանալ դրա մյուս որակները ևս....այդ ամենը պահանջում է որոշակի ճանապարհ անցնել, մտավոր, ֆիզիկական և հոգևոր վարժությունների օգնությամբ ("օգնությամբ" բառը շեշտում է, որ Յոգան միայն միջոց է կատարելության հասնելու համար...ոչ ավելին...)

----------

յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

Շնորհակալ եմ պարզաբանման համար  :Smile:  Ես էլ ավելացնեմ, որ արդեն քանի քանի տարի զբաղվում եմ Յոգայով, հնարավորին չափ սիստեմատիկ անում եմ վարժություններն ու բավականին անխռով վիժակում եմ հիմնականում, սակայն ես էլ, եթե էդպես գլոբալ նայենք հարցին, իհարկե չեմ հանդգնի ինքս ինձ Յոգ անվանեմ... սակայն դա չի նշանակում, թե չեմ կարող / իրավունք չունեմ դասավանդել Յոգա նրանց, ում համար այս աստիճանը (որին ինքս հասել եմ) դեռևս հասնելու ենթակա է:

----------


## Alien

Իմ պարապմունքների ընթացքում հասցնում ենք անցնել նաև այնպիսի թեմաների կողքով, ինչպիսին է հոգու, Արարչի գոյության ու բնույթի թեման, սակայն որպեսզի կիսատ չմնա ոչմի կարևոր թեմա, ամեն ինչ անում ենք աստիճանաբար, առանց շտապելու: Ուր ունենք շտապելու :Smile:  առջևում հավերժություն, ետևում հավերժություն, մենք հավերժի ճամփորդներ, կյանքն էլ անսահման հնարավորություններով մի զոնա, որտեղ ամեն տեսակի դարաշրջանին կամ էակին տեղ կա, միայն թե մեր համբերությունն ու կորովը հերիքեն` ուսումնասիրելու համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ցանկացած մարդ կարող է զբաղվել յոգայով, եթե 1. ուզում է, 2. պատրաստ է, 3. իվիճակի է առողջության առումով, 4. լուրջ է վերաբերում նախ ինքն իրեն, հետո ողջ աշխարհին..
> Միտքը նյութեղեն է, սակայն դրա նյութեղենության մասին խոսելուց առաջ կարևոր է հասկանալ դրա մյուս որակները ևս....այդ ամենը պահանջում է որոշակի ճանապարհ անցնել, մտավոր, ֆիզիկական և հոգևոր վարժությունների օգնությամբ ("օգնությամբ" բառը շեշտում է, որ Յոգան միայն միջոց է կատարելության հասնելու համար...ոչ ավելին...)


Միտքը այն  միջոցն է որի  օգնությամբ  մենք կառուցում ենք մեր կյանքը, գիտակցված  մոտեցումը  մտքի  ուժին  պարտադիր է: Մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ  չկա  գիտակցված  մոտեցում, նրանք մտածում են ինչ պատահի,  մարդկանց մեծ մասը  գիտակցաբար  չի  կասեցնում  բացասական  մտքերի  ներհոսքը, որովհետեվ  տեղյակ չի   մտքի ոլորտի գաղտնիքներին:

Սովորաբար  պեսիմիստ  մարդու կյանքը հայելաբար արտացոլումն է  նրա  պեսիմիս  մտքերի: Արդյո՞ք  յոգան  կարող է  ինչ որ կերպ  փոխել  նրա  կյանքը, երբ  յոգայի  միջոցով ամրացնելով միտքը  կամրանան  նաեվ պեսիմիստ մտքերը:

----------

յոգի (27.06.2009)

----------


## Alien

Իմ գիտելիքները գրքերից չեն եկել.. ես Հայաստանում ուսուցիչ եմ ունեցել պարապելուս առաջին իսկ օրվանից, ազգությամբ հայ, սակայն Հնդկաստանում ուսանած: Ինքս էլ վերապատրաստվել եմ Հնդկաստանում մոտ կես տարի տևած այցելությանս ընթացքում, ստացել եմ հավաստագիր ու միայն դրանից հետո եմ սկսել դասավանդել Հայաստանում: Իհարկե, գրքերով պարապելը ոչ միայն օգուտ չի տա նորմալ, այլև կարող է լուրջ վնասել, ինչպես նաև DVD-ներով պարապելը: Ցավոք շուկայում շատ քիչ է նորմալ գրականությունը, սակայն տարիներ առաջ այդ էլ չկար, հիմա գոնե մրցակցություն կա, ու հնարավոր է ժամանակի ընթացքում գրքերի բովանդակությունն էլ զտվի ու լավանա:

----------


## Alien

Ես համոզված եմ, որ նորմալ, հետևողական Յոգա պարապելով հնարավոր չէ մնալ պեսիմիստ: Մեր համոզմունքների այս թեթև տարբերության ֆիքսմամբ էլ կուզենայի այսօրվա հետաքրքիր զրույցն ավարտել, հուսով եմ շուտով կհանդիպենք ու կշարունակենք մեր զրույցը, որ հավանաբար կվերաճի բանավեճի, որը նույնիսկ ավելի հետաքրքիր է! Հարգանքներով` Վահագն

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես համոզված եմ, որ նորմալ, հետևողական Յոգա պարապելով հնարավոր չէ մնալ պեսիմիստ: Մեր համոզմունքների այս թեթև տարբերության ֆիքսմամբ էլ կուզենայի այսօրվա հետաքրքիր զրույցն ավարտել, հուսով եմ շուտով կհանդիպենք ու կշարունակենք մեր զրույցը, որ հավանաբար կվերաճի բանավեճի, որը նույնիսկ ավելի հետաքրքիր է!


Պեսիմիզմը  ընդամենը  օրինակներից  մեկն էր, կա բացասական  մտքերի մի մեծ  փունջ,օրինակ չարամտությունը: Դուք ասում եք  որ  Յոգայով  կարող է  զբաղվել  ցանկացած  մարդ:  Առանց պարզելու  թե  դիմացինը  ինչ հոգեկերտվածքի է  միանգամից ընդունում եք ձեր  խումբ եվ   մեծ   զե՞նք եք  տալիս  նրա  ձեռքը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հարգելի *Alien * թող չթվա թե բանավեճի  նպատակ եմ հետապնդում:

Անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրված եմ Յոգայով, հենց դրա համար էլ  հարցերը շատ են, հատկապես երբ հանդիպել եմ պրոֆեսիոնալի:

----------


## յոգի

> Մի հարց. այս մանտրաների իմաստներն ամեն անգամ բացատրում եք հարցասեր հայերին? Կուզենայի իմանալ, թե ինչ են նշանակում:


Հարգելի Alien մանտրաները ունեն տարբեր իմաստներ, եթե ինկատի ունես վերևում նշած մանտրաները, ապա դրանք ուղված են Գուրուին (ուսուցչին)...
Իսկ դուք ին՞չպես եք մեդիտացյա անում, առանց մանտրայի՞ , ինչ՞ի վրա էք կենտրոնացնում ձեր միտքը, ին՞չ նպատակակտ էք ընտրում...
Մանտրա (սանսկրիտ) նշանակում է Ման-միտք, տրայատե-ազատել: Մանտրան մարդուն օգնում է ղեկավարել միտքը և վերականգնել էակի փսիխիկական վիճակը, որի իր հերթին ազդում է ֆիզիկականի վրա:

----------


## յոգի

> Միտքը այն  միջոցն է որի  օգնությամբ  մենք կառուցում ենք մեր կյանքը, գիտակցված  մոտեցումը  մտքի  ուժին  պարտադիր է: Մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ  չկա  գիտակցված  մոտեցում, նրանք մտածում են ինչ պատահի,  մարդկանց մեծ մասը  գիտակցաբար  չի  կասեցնում  բացասական  մտքերի  ներհոսքը, որովհետեվ  տեղյակ չի   մտքի ոլորտի գաղտնիքներին:
> 
> Սովորաբար  պեսիմիստ  մարդու կյանքը հայելաբար արտացոլումն է  նրա  պեսիմիս  մտքերի: Արդյո՞ք  յոգան  կարող է  ինչ որ կերպ  փոխել  նրա  կյանքը, երբ  յոգայի  միջոցով ամրացնելով միտքը  կամրանան  նաեվ պեսիմիստ մտքերը:


Հարգելի Չամիչ յոգան հզոր ուժ ունի և կարող է փոխել ցանկացածի կյանքը, եթե մարդ լրջորեն է ընդունում և փորձում է իրականացնել այն... բոլոր  ...իձմերը վերանում են նրա կյանքում և նա ճանաչում է իր իրական Ես-ը...

----------


## յոգի

> Sri Sri Ravi Shankar-ը իմ գուրուն է
> յոգայի ուղվածությանն ինչ-որ անուն տալը դժվար կլինի, բայց Բհակտի սուտրաները իմ գուրույի թարգմանությամբ և համապատասխան մեկնաբանությամբ ոչ մեկ անգամ ուսումնասիրել եմ


Փաստորեն կա մեկ ուրիշ Ռավի Շանկար, որը թարգմանել է Բհակտի Սուտրաները...
Բհակտի Սուտրան դա նույն Բհակտի Յոգան է, Սուտրա նշանակում է խտխցրած, որը միյայն գուրուն կարող է բացել նրանց իմաստը...
Բհակտին ամենակատարյալ վիճակն է բոլոր յոգաների նպատակը...

----------


## Rhayader

Չդիմացա)))




> *Apsara* լիովին համամիտ եմ, քո  խոսքերի հետ:
> 
> Անձամբ ես որոշ չափով  ծանոթ եմ *Ագնի*  յոգա  ուսմունքին, որը Հիմալայներից՝ ավելի կոնկրետ Տիբեթից  արեվմուտք են բերել *Ռերիխ * ամուսինները, եվ  որը  տրադիցիոն յոգայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
> 
> Ահա Ագնի յոգայի  մեջ  ասվում է որ տիեզերքում  գործում է  ձգողականության օրենքը, որ մեր  կարման դա  մեր  միտքն է, հետեվաբար  հոգեվոր զարգացման ճանապարհին  կանգնելիս  շատ կարեվոր է  մտքի  մաքրումը:
> 
>  քանի որ միտքը  նյութական է, շատ կարեվոր է գիտակցել որ  միտքն է  ստեղծում այն ամենը ինչ  տեղի է ունենում  մեր  կյանքում:


Ագնի յոգա :Bad:  այն ոչ թե արևմուտք է բերել, այլ հորինել-զառանցել-վիժել է Ելենա Ռերիխը: Եթե իր արևին յոգայի համակարգ ստեղծած մարդը ոչ այնքան մեծ տարիքում (76, չնչին տարիք հաթհա յոգայի միջակ ուսուցչի համար) մահանում է սրտային հիվանդությունից ու նրա սենյակում մի մեծ արկղ դեղ են գտնում, այն դեպքում, երբ այդ հիմարը պնդում էր, թե հաթհա յոգան իրեն սպառել է ու կալի յուգայում կիրառելի չի, ի՞նչ է կարելի ասել:

Ագնի յոգայի իմաստը կայանում է յոգայով չզբաղվելու մեջ :LOL: 

Ագնի յոգայի մասին չի հիշատակվում ոչ մի հին տեքստում՝ ոչ կանոնականներում (կանոնական տեքստեր են համարվում վեդաները), ոչ էլ մնացածներում:

Պարզապես, ինչպես տեոսոֆների մնացած աղբը, այն իրենից ներկայացնում է օդում թռչող գաղափարների վրա հիմնված համակարգ, գաղափարներ՝ որոնց շատերը ենթագիտակցաբար ուզում են հավատալ, միայն առիթ են սպասում, որ ինչռոր մեկը դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ ու անհասկանալի բառերի շարքով համոզի:

Մասնավորապես՝ տեոսոֆների հասկացություններից էին սպիտակ ռասայի գերազանցության գաղափարը :Tongue: , ռեինկարնացիան :Tongue: , բուդդիզմ բառը՝ համադրված մի գանի պոպուլյար գաղափարներով համեմված (իսկական բուդդիզմի հետքն էլ չկա), և այլն:

Տեոսոֆիան օրինակ է նրա, թե ինչ է լինում, երբ թերարժեքության կոմպլեքսով տառապող միջակ մտավոր ընդունակությունների տեր մարդը հուսահատորեն պատրվակներ է փնտրում ինքն իրեն համոզելու, թե ինքը խելոք է, ու մնացածները՝ հիմար:
Տիպիկ սիմպտոմներ.
«Ես գիտեմ, իսկ դու, օ մահկանացու, ի վիճակի չես հասկանալ, դրա համար էլ հարցեր ես տալիս»:
«Ես բուսակեր եմ, որովհետև մսի մեջ վախի հորմոն կա»:
«Ես քննադատում եմ հրեաների ու նեգրերի ջարդերը, բայց դա իմ կողմից միայն բարության արտահայտում է, նրանք իսկապես թերարժեք են ու ժամանակի ընթացքում բնական ճանապարհով կոչնչանան»:
«Մահատմաները՝ մեծ ուսուցիչները, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ երևում են մարդկանց, որ ուղղորդեն մարդկանց, բայց մարդիկ նրանց սխալ են հասկանում»:
«Հիսուսը մահատմաներից մեկն էր»:
«Բուդդան մահատմաներից մեկն էր»:
«Սոլովյովը ստախոս է: Այլապես ինչու՞ է իր գիրքը թողարկել Բլավացկայայի մահվանից հետո»:

Տեոսոֆների հիմնարար գիրքը՝ «Գաղտնի ուսմունքը», իբր թե գրված է որպես մեկնաբանություն տիբեթյան մի ձեռագրի համար: Որն իրականում գոյություն չունի:

Մինչև տեոսոֆիան ստեղծելը Բլավացկայան (աղքատ տարիներին, բաժանվելուց հետո) զբաղվել է գյուղերում սպիրիտիկ սեանսներ անց կացնելով (մեր լեզվով ասած՝ հոգի կանչելով): Ամբողջ հետագա կյանքում նա ժխտում էր այս փաստը:

Տեոսոֆները մի հնդիկ երեխա գտան (Կրիշնամուրտի) ու հայտարարեցին, որ նա դառնալու է նոր մեսսիա:
Մեծանալով, Կրիշնամուրտին հայտարարեց, թե «քաքս ձեզ մեսսիա», ու զբաղվեց մարտարվեստներով: Ի միջի այլոց, ահագին ազդեցություն ունեցավ Բրյուս Լիի վրա:

Բլավացկայան պնդում էր, որ ամուսնությունից հետո էլ կույս է մնացել (ըստ երևույթին, որովհետև դա լրացուցիչ միստիֆիկացիա է ու մարդիկ ավելի հեշտ կհավատան կույս մարգարեին), չնայած բոլոր փաստերը հանգում են նրան, որ նա ապօրինի երեխա ուներ Ագարդի Մետրովիչից (Յուրի, ֆիզիկական արատներով մի երեխա, որը մահացավ հինգ տարեկանում. դրանից հետո Բլավացկայան հայտարարեց, որ դադարել է հավատալ ռուսական ուղղափառ աստծուն):

«Եթե նույնիսկ իմ գրքերը հազար անգամ ավելի խելոք ու հետաքրքիր լինեին, ոչ ոք դրանք չէր կարդա, եթե ես մարդկանց ֆոկուսներ ցույց չտայի: Մի մոռացիր, ես էլ եմ մարդ, ես էլ եմ ուտել-խմել ուզում»,- ահա թե ինչ է նա գրում մի նամակում:

Ոտքի ինֆեկցիայից ստանալուց հետո նա բուժվում էր... ոտքի վրա սպիտակ շուն քնեցնելով :Cool:  

Անկախ ինձանից հիշում եմ ամենազառանցաբանական հավատը (սայենտոլոգիան) ստեղծողի՝ Հաբբարդի խոսքերը.
«Ուզու՞մ ես փող աշխատել. կրոն ստեղծիր»:

Ցանկացած դեպքում, ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի հավատալ, ինչին ուզում է: Ինչքան էլ դա անհեթեթ լինի:

Անցնենք յոգային: Կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ այստեղ արտահայտված երկու խիստ մակերեսային մտքերի հետ: Մեկն է՝ թե մարդ չի կարող յոգայի կատարելության հասնել առանց գուրույի:
Պնդում եմ՝ կարող է, ու պրակտիկայի հաճախ հենց այդպես էլ ստացվում է: Իհարկե, այս դեպքում շատ ավելի դժվար է, քանի որ արդեն արդյունքի հասած մարդու օրինակն աչխի առաջ ունենալը հիանալի խթանիչ է: Բացի դրանից	՝ գուրուն ճիշտ ժամանակին կարող է նկատել ու ուղղել սխալը, քանի դեռ մարդն իր առողջությանը կամ պրակտիկային վնաս չի հասցրել:

Ինչևէ, հաթհա յոգայի մի քանի ոսկե կանոններ հիշելը ձեզ զերծ կպահի բազմաթիվ ստորգետնյա խութերից: Դրանցից ամենակարևորներն են.
ա) Յոգան հարմարավետություն է. եթե անհարմարություն կամ ցավ եք զգում, ապա ինչ-որ բան սխալ եք անում: Ասանան (դիրքը) պետք է պահել, քանի դեռ օրգանիզմը չի ըմբոստանում: Ամեն ինչ պարտավոր է բնական լինել:
բ) Յոգայով պետք է զբաղվել օրինաչափորեն, ու այնքան արդյունք չի բերի մի պրակտիկայի տևողությունը, ինչքան դրանց օրինաչափ, ամենօրյա բնույթը:

Մյուս միտքը, որի հետ համաձայն չեմ, այն է, թե յոգան անօգուտ, մինչև իսկ վտանգավոր է մատերիալիստի համար:
Ընդհանրապես, եթե մի հատակարգ գործում է, միայն եթե դրան հավատաս, իմ մոտ լրիվ պատկերացում է ձևավորվում, որ իրականում ոչ թե համակարգն է գործում, այլ ինքնախաբեությունը:
Յոգան գործում է պրակտիկայի դեպքում՝ անկախ նրանից, ով է այն անում, ինչքանով է դրան հավատում: Եթե մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական վարժությունները ճիշտ են արվում, արդյունք է լինում: Այլ բան է, որ հավատն օգնում է առավել լավ արդյունքների հասնել ու հեշտացնում է պրակտիկան՝ օգնելով կենտրոնանալ, էնտուզիազմով լցնելով:
Կախված նրանից, թե ինչ չափով է մարդ հասկանում յոգան, նա այդ չափով կարող է օգուտ քաղել յոգայից: Ոմանց համար այն էկզոտիկ մարմնամարձություն է ու առողջությունն ամրացելու միջոց: Ոմանց համար՝ միտքը մաքրելու ու մարմնի հետ միավորելու միջոց: Ոմանց համար այն աշխարհի ու ինքն իր հետ գոյակցելու միջոց է: Ոմանց համար՝ աշխարհի ու սեփական եսի ընկալման ու փոխկապակցման ձև:
Ընդհանրապես, չորս գեղեցիկ հասկացություններ կան հինդուիզմի մեջ, որոնցից ամեն հաջորդը նախորդներից բարձր է: Դրանք են՝ մոքշա (ազատում), արտխա (օգուտ), դհարմա (օրենք) ու կամա (սեր): Նրանք ամենուր են՝ երբեմն բուրգի, երբեմն ցիկլի տեսքով:
Ամեն վարնայի (կաստա, դասակարգ) հատկացվում է դրանցից մեկը ու տվյալ վարնայի ներկայացուցիչն ի վիճակի է գիտակցել իր վարնային համապատասխանը ու դրանից ցածր գտնվողները:
Այսպիսով, եթե որևէ մեկը յոգայով զբաղվում է առողջական խնդիրներ հաղթահարելու համար, ապա կարող ենք ասել, որ նա յոգան գիտակցում է շուդրայի (աշխատավոր) մակարդակով: Նա յոգայի ազդեցությունը կգիտակցի շուդրայի մակարդակով:
Եթե մեկը յոգայով զբաղվում է, որ կատարելագործվի ու նոր ունակություններ ձեռք բերի, ապա կասենք, որ նա գիտակցում է յոգան վայիշիայի (առևտրական) մակարդակով: Նա վայիշիայի մակարդակով էլ կգիտակցի ու կկիրառի յոգան:
Մարդը, ով յոգայով զբաղվում է, որ ավելի լավ հասկանա ու հետևի Տիեզերքի Դհարման (օրենքը), գիտակցում է յոգան կշատրիի մակարդակով, իսկ աշխարհը, ինչպես նաև ինքն իրեն՝ որպես այդ աշխարհի անբաժանելի մասը, յոգայի միջոցով ճանաչել ու սիրել ցանկացող ամեն մեկը գիտակցում է այն բրահմանի (իմաստունի) մակարդակով:
Այստեղ էլ պետք է հիշել մի քանի բան. ոչ ոք չի կարող յոգան գիտակցել բրահմանի մակարդակով, եթե նա ժխտում է ու չի գիտակցում շուդրայի, վայիշիայի ու կշատրիի մակարդակները: Յոգան բրահմանի մակարդակով գիտակցելը բնավ չի նշանակում բրահման լինել, քանի որ հայաստանում չի պահպանվում վարնային մաքրությունը: Մենք բոլորս ակրիվարնաներ ենք. մեկն, ով իմաստունի պես է ընկալում յոգան, այլ բնագավառում կարող է տխմարի մեկը լինել:Վերջապես՝ թեև մարդկանց մեջ վարնաների ներկայացուցիչներն առանձնացվում են ըստ իրենց ունակությունների ու տարբեր պարտավորություններ ու իրավունքներ են ստանում, Տիեզերքի տեսանկյունից բոլոր վարնաներն էլ նույնչափ կարևոր ու հարգանքի արժանի են: Սեփական ունակություններից բարձր պարտավորություններ վերցնելը (ինչպես յոգայում, այնպես էլ ուրիշ բնագավառներում) միայն անիմաստ հպարտությունից դրդված կարող է բերել միայն բացասական հետևանքների:

Օմ մանի))) առողջ եղեք:

----------

յոգի (10.07.2009), ուզուզ (09.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Rhayader* ջան, եթե յոգայի հետ կապված  այդքան մանրակրկտորեն տեղեկացված ես,ապա պետք է որ լավ իմանաս  թե ագրեսիան ինչ  կործանարար է անդրադառնում մարդու աուրայի  վրա: Քո պոստի  ագրեսիվ բնույթը ինձ ստիպում է  մտածել  որ  յոգայի հետ առնչվում ես  միայն  քո  ինտելեկտուալ պաշարը  հարստացնելու, եվ  հետագայում  այն իր  ողջ  փայլով ի  ցույց  դնելու համար:




> Ագնի յոգա այն ոչ թե արևմուտք է բերել, այլ հորինել-զառանցել-վիժել է Ելենա Ռերիխը: Եթե իր արևին յոգայի համակարգ ստեղծած մարդը ոչ այնքան մեծ տարիքում (76, չնչին տարիք հաթհա յոգայի միջակ ուսուցչի համար) մահանում է սրտային հիվանդությունից ու նրա սենյակում մի մեծ արկղ դեղ են գտնում, այն դեպքում, երբ այդ հիմարը պնդում էր, թե հաթհա յոգան իրեն սպառել է ու կալի յուգայում կիրառելի չի, ի՞նչ է կարելի ասել:


Հետեվյալ պոստը  նույնպես  ստիպում է  մտածել որ դու ավելի  շատ  փորփրել ես  այն տարածողների  կենսագրությունը , քան  փորձել ես ծանոթանալ  հենց բուն  ուսմունքի հետ:Ուսմունքի մասին  փորձում ես պատկերացումներ  կազմել  հիմք ընդունելով  ընդամենը  այն տարածողների  կենսագրական  կցկտուր տեղեկությունները:Այդ  դեպքում  խիստ  զարմանալի է  Սատանիզմին  քո  անդամակցելու  փաստը, հաշվի առնելով  սատանայի  տխուր  համբավը:  




> Ագնի յոգայի իմաստը կայանում է յոգայով չզբաղվելու մեջ


Ես  ինձ  ոչ  մի  ուսմունքի հետեվորդ  չեմ համարում, ուսումնասիրում եմ ամեն ինչ, ինչը  որ հետաքրքիր է, ընդհուպ  մինչեվ  սատանիզմ: Այն, որ  դու  պնդում ես թե իբր  Ագնի յոգայի  իմաստը  կայանում է  յոգայով  չզբաղվելու  մեջ, խոսում է  այն մասին որ  դու  բացարձակ անտեղյակ ես  այդ  ուսմունքից:

Բերում եմ հատված  Ելենա Ռերիխի  գրքից

Многие, прочитав Раджа йогу, Вивекананды, считают, что практикование Раджа Йоги  вполне возможно.Но все  они упускают из  виду, что, выдавая  способы раздражения  центров  посредством  удержания  дыхания, Вивекананда  прежде всего  настаивал  на  полном  очищении  мышления  и  сердца, то есть на перерождении  внутренного  человека, и  только тогда допускал эти  механические  упражнения. Но кто из  приступающих  к  таким  хатха-йогическим  упражнениям  задумался над  этим  основным  условием? Раджа Йога без  внутреннего  перерождения  немыслима. кроме того, наука  о дыхании, которой  занимаются  истинные  Раджа  Йоги, имеет  мало  общего с пранаямой. Хатха Йоги заняты  контролем жизненного  дыхания легких, тогда как древние Раджа Йоги понимали  это  как дыхание  ментальное, именно  только  овладени  этим  ментальны  дыханием приводит к высшему  ясновидению  и восстановлению  функции третьего  глаза и  к  достижениям Раджа  Йоги.

Այս խոսքերը  վկայում են այն մասին որ  Ագնի յոգայում  խոսվում է այն մասին, որ  նաղքան  այս կամ այն  յոգայով  զբաղվելը պետք է գիտակցել  որ  գլխավորը  մտքի եվ գիտակցության  մաքրումն է, այդ  գիտակցումը ունենալուց հետո միայն  յոգայով  զբաղվելը  կունենա որեվէ իմաստ:




> Մյուս միտքը, որի հետ համաձայն չեմ, այն է, թե յոգան անօգուտ, մինչև իսկ վտանգավոր է մատերիալիստի համար:
> Ընդհանրապես, եթե մի հատակարգ գործում է, միայն եթե դրան հավատաս, իմ մոտ լրիվ պատկերացում է ձևավորվում, որ իրականում ոչ թե համակարգն է գործում, այլ ինքնախաբեությունը:
> Յոգան գործում է պրակտիկայի դեպքում՝ անկախ նրանից, ով է այն անում, ինչքանով է դրան հավատում: Եթե մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական վարժությունները ճիշտ են արվում, արդյունք է լինում: Այլ բան է, որ հավատն օգնում է առավել լավ արդյունքների հասնել ու հեշտացնում է պրակտիկան՝ օգնելով կենտրոնանալ, էնտուզիազմով լցնելով:


Իսկ ով ասաց որ ես  դեմ եմ որ ինչ որ  մեկը  յոգայով  զբաղվի՞՞՞  ես ընդամենը  Հիմալայան  յոգայի մասնագետին հարց  ուղեցի  եվ  այդպես էլ  հարցիս պատասխանը  չստացա:

Նաղքան յոգայով  զբաղվելը  մարդը պետք է իրեն հարց  տա, յոգայով  զբաղվելը ի՞նչ  նպատակ է հետապնդում:
Սովորական  շարքային  քաղաքացին  որոշելով  զբաղվել  յոգայով, հետապնդում է  մեկ նպատակ՝ տիրապետել այս կամ այն  շնչառական, մարմնական  վարժություններին որոնք  կոգնեն  ամրապնդել  առողջությունը:Սա է  շատերի  գլխավոր եվ միակ  նպատակը, շատ  քչերն են  որ յոգան  դիտարկում են  որպես միջոց  հոգեվոր  էվոլյուցիայի  ճանապարհին:

Հարց է ծագում, իսկ որտեղի՞ց են առաջանում  ֆիզիկական եվ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմները: Այդ բոլոր  պրոբլեմները առաջանում են որովհետեվ մենք յոգային չե՞նք տիրապետում: Յոգային  տիրապետելը  կլուծի  մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները՞՞՞

----------

յոգի (10.07.2009), Ուլուանա (09.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> *Rhayader* ջան, եթե յոգայի հետ կապված  այդքան մանրակրկտորեն տեղեկացված ես,ապա պետք է որ լավ իմանաս  թե ագրեսիան ինչ  կործանարար է անդրադառնում մարդու աուրայի  վրա:


Անհեթեթություն է))) ագրեսիան մարդու առաջնային բնազդներից է, այնճնշելնէ, որ մարդուն մղում է քայքայման ու ինքնաոչնչացման:



> Քո պոստի  ագրեսիվ բնույթը ինձ ստիպում է  մտածել  որ  յոգայի հետ առնչվում ես  միայն  քո  ինտելեկտուալ պաշարը  հարստացնելու, եվ  հետագայում  այն իր  ողջ  փայլով ի  ցույց  դնելու համար:


Անհեթեթություն է))) ևս մեկ անգամ պարզ է դառնում, որ դու բնավ չես պատկերացնում, ով եմ ես)))



> Հետեվյալ պոստը  նույնպես  ստիպում է  մտածել որ դու ավելի  շատ  փորփրել ես  այն տարածողների  կենսագրությունը , քան  փորձել ես ծանոթանալ  հենց բուն  ուսմունքի հետ:Ուսմունքի մասին  փորձում ես պատկերացումներ  կազմել  հիմք ընդունելով  ընդամենը  այն տարածողների  կենսագրական  կցկտուր տեղեկությունները:


Անհեթեթություն է այդ ուսմունքը (մի քանի դրույթներով դա նշել եմ, բայց եթե մարդն այնքան ընկալունակություն չունի, որ ինքն այդքան բանը հասկանա, իմ ասելովէլ չի հասկանա, ու ինձ մնում է մի բան՝ ցույց տալ, ով էհեղինակը, որպեսզի  կոտրեմ հավատն ուսմունքի նկատմամբ):



> Այդ  դեպքում  խիստ  զարմանալի է  Սատանիզմին  քո  անդամակցելու  փաստը, հաշվի առնելով  սատանայի  տխուր  համբավը:


Անհեթեթություն է, որովհետև նույնիսկ քրիստոնեական սատանայի մասին միակ կանոնական փաստն այն է, որ նա չի ենթարկվել աստծուն: Մնացածը բռից հոտ քաշելու սիրահարների հեքիաթներն են:



> Ես  ինձ  ոչ  մի  ուսմունքի հետեվորդ  չեմ համարում, ուսումնասիրում եմ ամեն ինչ, ինչը  որ հետաքրքիր է, ընդհուպ  մինչեվ  սատանիզմ:


Լավ մոտեցում է, բայցմի համարիր, թե մյուսներն իրենց մի ուսմունքով են սահմանափակում:



> Այն, որ  դու  պնդում ես թե իբր  Ագնի յոգայի  իմաստը  կայանում է  յոգայով  չզբաղվելու  մեջ, խոսում է  այն մասին որ  դու  բացարձակ անտեղյակ ես  այդ  ուսմունքից:


Լավ էլի... մի նորմալ պրակտիկա ասա,  բացի մի քանի հարյուր էջ թուղթ մրոտելուց, որ արել է Ռերիխը:

Վերլուծեմ մեջբերումդ:
Многие, прочитав Раджа йогу, Вивекананды, считают, что практикование Раджа Йоги  вполне возможно.Но все  они упускают из  виду, что, выдавая  способы раздражения  центров  посредством  удержания  дыхания, Вивекананда  прежде всего  настаивал  на  полном  очищении  мышления  и  сердца, то есть на перерождении  внутренного  человека, и  только тогда допускал эти  механические  упражнения. Но кто из  приступающих  к  таким  хатха-йогическим  упражнениям  задумался над  этим  основным  условием? Раджа Йога без  внутреннего  перерождения  немыслима. кроме того, наука  о дыхании, которой  занимаются  истинные  Раджа  Йоги, имеет  мало  общего с пранаямой. Хатха Йоги заняты  контролем жизненного  дыхания легких, тогда как древние Раджа Йоги понимали  это  как дыхание  ментальное, именно  только  овладени  этим  ментальны  дыханием приводит к высшему  ясновидению  и восстановлению  функции третьего  глаза и  к  достижениям Раджа  Йоги.[/SIZE]

Ապուշ տեքստ, ոչ մի իմաստ ու ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում: Վերջին մասում Ռերիխը փորձում է ցույց տալ մեզ, թե ինչպես էին հնում անում ռաջա յոգան (բռից հոտ քաշելու միջոցով):



> Այս խոսքերը  վկայում են այն մասին որ  Ագնի յոգայում  խոսվում է այն մասին, որ  նաղքան  այս կամ այն  յոգայով  զբաղվելը պետք է գիտակցել  որ  գլխավորը  մտքի եվ գիտակցության  մաքրումն է, այդ  գիտակցումը ունենալուց հետո միայն  յոգայով  զբաղվելը  կունենա որեվէ իմաստ:


Փաստորեն, յոգայի նպատակներից մեկին պետք է հասնել նախքան յոգայով զբաղվել սկսելը  :LOL: 



> Իսկ ով ասաց որ ես  դեմ եմ որ ինչ որ  մեկը  յոգայով  զբաղվի՞՞՞  ես ընդամենը  Հիմալայան  յոգայի մասնագետին հարց  ուղեցի  եվ  այդպես էլ  հարցիս պատասխանը  չստացա:


Եթե ես էլ յոգայի մասնագետ լինեի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չէի պատասխանի հարցիդ: Ագնի յոգայի անունը տալը, հետո աուրայի մասին խոսելուց Էփլ ֆիրմայի արտադրության փոքրիկ հույսերի ու նոր տարվա սեղանի չարազեղենի հոտ է գալիս, ոչ թե յոգայի:
Բարեբախտաբար, ես ընդամենը տանտրիկ-պրակտիկ եմ, որը հաճույք է ստանում թեոսոֆիայի վրա ծիծաղելուց :Wink: 



> Նաղքան յոգայով  զբաղվելը  մարդը պետք է իրեն հարց  տա, յոգայով  զբաղվելը ի՞նչ  նպատակ է հետապնդում:


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: Դրա մասին գրել եմ:



> Սովորական  շարքային  քաղաքացին  որոշելով  զբաղվել  յոգայով, հետապնդում է  մեկ նպատակ՝ տիրապետել այս կամ այն  շնչառական, մարմնական  վարժություններին որոնք  կոգնեն  ամրապնդել  առողջությունը:Սա է  շատերի  գլխավոր եվ միակ  նպատակը, շատ  քչերն են  որ յոգան  դիտարկում են  որպես միջոց  հոգեվոր  էվոլյուցիայի  ճանապարհին:


Ճիշտ են անում, ոչ բոլորն այդ հոգևոր էվոլյուցիայի կարիքն ունեն: Օրինակ, քո կարծիքով ինչու՞ շուդրաներին թույլ չէր տրվում վեդյան գրականություն կարդալ:



> Հարց է ծագում, իսկ որտեղի՞ց են առաջանում  ֆիզիկական եվ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմները: Այդ բոլոր  պրոբլեմները առաջանում են որովհետեվ մենք յոգային չե՞նք տիրապետում: Յոգային  տիրապետելը  կլուծի  մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները՞՞՞


Ոչ: Մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները կարող ենք մենք լուծել: Յոգան կարող է օգնել մեզ ավելի կատարելագործվել կամ զոմբիանալ (օրինակ՝ կրիշնաիտների դեպքում):
Յոգան անհատական կենսակերպ է: Իսկ մեր պրոբլեմները միայն մեզանից չեն կախված:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ագրեսիան մարդու առաջնային բնազդներից է, այնճնշելնէ, որ մարդուն մղում է քայքայման ու ինքնաոչնչացման:


*Rhayader* ջան  չլինի՞ սա քեզ համար  սարքել ես  կյանքի  լոզունգ, կյանքը  ինքը ագրեսիայի անսպառ աղբյուր է: Եթե ամեն մի ագրեսիայի արձագանքես  ագրեսիայով,  շուտով ինքդ կդառնաս  ագրեսիայի հավելյալ աղբյուր:
Իսկ  աուրայի  մասին իմ գրածը հենց այնպես օդում ասված խոսք չի: Մարդիկ արդեն վաղուց հայտնաբերել են  աուրան  նկարահանող  ապարատ, որի օգնությամբ կատարված  լուսանկարենրից պարզորոշ  երեվում է՝ ագրեսիայի, վախի, չարության, եվ այս կարգի այլ  մտքերի  կործանարար ազդեցությունը մարդու  գլխավոր  էներգետիկ պաշտպանիչ  շերտի՝  աուրայի  վրա:




> ևս մեկ անգամ պարզ է դառնում, որ դու բնավ չես պատկերացնում, ով եմ ես)))


ինչպես կարող եմ պատկերացնել՞՞ ես ընդամենը  փորձում եմ  պատկերացնել:




> Ապուշ տեքստ, ոչ մի իմաստ ու ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում: Վերջին մասում Ռերիխը փորձում է ցույց տալ մեզ, թե ինչպես էին հնում անում ռաջա յոգան (բռից հոտ քաշելու միջոցով):


Սա  ծավալուն գրքից բերված  ընդամենը  մի փոքր հատված է: Եթե ինչ որ բան  փորձում ես  բնութագրել  որպես ապուշ, ապա  ավելի  համոզիչ լինելու համար  փորձիր  հիմնավորել:





> Անհեթեթություն է այդ ուսմունքը (մի քանի դրույթներով դա նշել եմ, բայց եթե մարդն այնքան ընկալունակություն չունի, որ ինքն այդքան բանը հասկանա, իմ ասելովէլ չի հասկանա, ու ինձ մնում է մի բան՝ ցույց տալ, ով էհեղինակը, որպեսզի կոտրեմ հավատն ուսմունքի նկատմամբ):


Ինչ որ  մեկի  գիրքը կարդալիս  երբեք  չեմ  փորձում փորփրել  նրա  կենսագրությունը, եթե  փորփրեմ հաստատ  ագրեսիվ սինդրոմի համար  հարուս  նյութ կհայթայթեմ: *Rhayader * ջան, հուսով եմ չե՞ս կարծում  որ աշխարհում  կարող ես գտնել գեթ  մեկ իդեալական մարդ: Միթե՞՞  իսկապես  մտածում ես որ     Ինչ որ մեկի  կենսգրության  մութ  նյութեր  ներկայացնելով  դու  կարող ես  կոտրել հավատը  նրա տարածած ուսմունքի նկատմամբ՞՞՞ եթե էտպես լիներ, մոլորակը վաղուց  Հրաժարված կլիներ, Դա Վինչիից, Չայկովսկուց, Վանգայից, Մոցարտից.............եվ այս կարգի շատ ու շատ հանճարներից:

Ոչ մի կենսագրական մանրամասներ ինձ չի ստիպի  չլսել Ջեքսոնի երաժշտությունը:

ինչ որ մի ուսմունքի նկատմամբ հավատը  կոտրելու համար, պետք է ոչ թե այն վարկաբեկել, այլ  փոխարենը առաջարկել գաղափարապես ավելի հզոր  ուսմունք: Վարկաբեկելը հաստատ  միջոց չի:




> Ճիշտ են անում, ոչ բոլորն այդ հոգևոր էվոլյուցիայի կարիքն ունեն: Օրինակ, քո կարծիքով ինչու՞ շուդրաներին թույլ չէր տրվում վեդյան գրականություն կարդալ:


ես գիտեմ միայն երկու ճանապարհ, էվոլյուցիա  կամ դեգրադացիա: Բոլորն էլ ունեն էվոլյուցիաի կարիք, բայց ոչ  բոլորն են դա գիտակցում:




> Ոչ: Մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները կարող ենք մենք լուծել: Յոգան կարող է օգնել մեզ ավելի կատարելագործվել կամ զոմբիանալ (օրինակ՝ կրիշնաիտների դեպքում):
> Յոգան անհատական կենսակերպ է: Իսկ մեր պրոբլեմները միայն մեզանից չեն կախված:


Խոսքը ծավալվեց  խատխա յոգայի մասին: Սա շնչառական, դիրքային վարժությունների համակարգ է  որը ուղված է մեկ նպատակի՝ բարելավել ընդանուր առողջական  վիճակը: Ասելիքս  մեկն է,  ինչպես առողջական այնպես էլ կյանքի  մյուս բոլոր  պրոբլեմները գալիս են սխալ  մտածելուց, ինչքան ուզում ես ճիշտ շնչի, հազար ու մի ասանաների  տիրապետի, այս ամենը ու՞մ է  պետք  եթե  պիտի շարունակես նույն կերպ  մտածել:

*Ագնի Յոգայում ասվում է՝  ՄԻՏՔՆ է աշխարհաշինության  սկզնաղբյուրը, միտքն է այն գործիքը  որի օգնությանբ մենք ստեղծում ենք  այն իրականությունը  որի մեջ ապրում ենք:*

----------

Փոքրիկ (10.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Չամիչ, պարզ հարց տամ. եթե քո հարցը յոգայի երեք յամա (արգելք) խախտում է, ապա նրան պատասխանողն էլ պետք է դրանք խախտի: Իսկ դու և ահիմսան էիր խախտել, և աստեյան, և ապարիգրահան (թե ինչպես, նույնիսկ շատ խելացի մարդուն ժամանակ կպահանջվի, որ հասկանա): Յոգը նման հարցին ուշադրություն չի դարձնի, քանի որ դա, միգուցե ակամա, բայց պրովոկացիա է:
(մի քիչ բարիացա ու որոշեցի ավելի շատ մտածել ոչ թե իմ տեսանկյունն ապացուցելու, այլ քեզ որևէ օգուտ տալու մասին)

Իսկ ագնի յոգան արի դիտարկենք երկու տեսանկյուններից՝ թեորետիկ ու պրակտիկ: Եթե այն նույնիսկ թեորետիկ տեսանկյունից ինձ դուր չի գալիս (ինչը միշտ էլ կարելի է բացատրել նրանով, որ ես այն պարզապես չեմ հասկացել), պրակտիկորեն ագնի յոգայի ինձ հայտնի հետևորդներից ոչ մեկը չունի հաթհա յոգայի պարգևած հատկանիշներից ոչ մեկը.
հոգևոր ընկալման պարզություն
հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռություն
ներդաշնակություն
ամուր առողջություն
հոգևոր ու ֆիզիկական աճ
և այլն:

Դրա փոխարեն՝ ռուս կնոջից ժառանգած կռվարարություն՝ միայն կռվարարությամբ հիմնավորված, անսահման գոռոզություն, ծուլություն ու այլ գեղեցիկ հատկանիշներ:
Նման մարդիկ հաճախ բուսակեր են: Այնինչ ամեն իսկական յոգ-ասկետ էլ գիտի, որ յոգայի մաքրության մեջ սննդային էթիկան թեև անհրաժեշտ է, բայց այն լրիվ ուրիշ բան է նշանակում:
Ցանկացած սնունդ՝ անկախ նրանից, բուսական ծագման է, թե կենդանական, կենդանի է, ու ամեն կենդանի արարած հարգանքի է արժանի: Եթե սնունդը ստացվի և օգտագործվի հարգալից կերպով ու շնորհակալության զգացողությամբ, այն միայն խաղաղություն կբերի մարդուն:

Այսպես կարելի է հավերժ շարունակել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ, ես բուդդիզմից էլ այս ֆորումում ցանկացածից լավ եմ հասկանում (նամանավանդ «Բուդդիզմ» թեման կարդալուց հետո է պարզ դառնում, քանի որ այնտեղ ոչ ոք բուդդիզմից չի խոսում՝ բոլորը խոսում են բուդդիզմի մասին լսած տարբեր բամբասանքներից): Բայց ես ինձ բուդդիստ չեմ համարում: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ բուդդիզմի ուղին սխալ եմ համարում:
Պարզապես դա չի իմ ճանապարհը: Բայց, դրա փոխարեն, վերցնում եմ բուդդիզմից ամեն ինչ, որ ինձ օգուտ կտա:

----------


## յոգի

Ահագին ինֆորմացիա էս հավագել և աջ ու ձախ, տեղի ու անտեղին անհեթեթ համարում, լավն էլ վատի հետ ցեխն էս կոխում... 
Շատ գրածներիտ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց շատն էլ իրականում ահեթեթություն է...



> Մեր բոլոր պրոբլեմները կարող ենք մենք լուծել: Յոգան կարող է օգնել մեզ ավելի կատարելագործվել կամ զոմբիանալ (օրինակ՝ կրիշնաիտների դեպքում):


Զոմբիանալ ամեն բնագավառում ել հնարավոր է և կա, խի միյայն կրիշնաիտների դեպքում, ինչպես նաև ցանկացած կրոնում...

----------


## Rhayader

> *Rhayader* ջան  չլինի՞ սա քեզ համար  սարքել ես  կյանքի  լոզունգ, կյանքը  ինքը ագրեսիայի անսպառ աղբյուր է: Եթե ամեն մի ագրեսիայի արձագանքես  ագրեսիայով,  շուտով ինքդ կդառնաս  ագրեսիայի հավելյալ աղբյուր:


Ոչ մի դեպքում))) սպառելով իմ ագրեսիան արտաքին ագրեսիային հակազդելու վրա, ես ազատվում եմ նրանից այն բնագավառներում, որտեղ ագրեսիա պետք չի:



> Իսկ  աուրայի  մասին իմ գրածը հենց այնպես օդում ասված խոսք չի: Մարդիկ արդեն վաղուց հայտնաբերել են  աուրան  նկարահանող  ապարատ, որի օգնությամբ կատարված  լուսանկարենրից պարզորոշ  երեվում է՝ ագրեսիայի, վախի, չարության, եվ այս կարգի այլ  մտքերի  կործանարար ազդեցությունը մարդու  գլխավոր  էներգետիկ պաշտպանիչ  շերտի՝  աուրայի  վրա:


Բազմաթիվ այլ բացատրություններ կան քո ասած սարքի գործունեությանը:



> ինչպես կարող եմ պատկերացնել՞՞ ես ընդամենը  փորձում եմ  պատկերացնել:


 :Smile: 



> Սա  ծավալուն գրքից բերված  ընդամենը  մի փոքր հատված է: Եթե ինչ որ բան  փորձում ես  բնութագրել  որպես ապուշ, ապա  ավելի  համոզիչ լինելու համար  փորձիր  հիմնավորել:


Երբ մեկը սկսում է բառերով աճպարարություն անել, առանց ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու կամ հիմնավորելու, այլ խոսք միտքս չի գալիս:



> Ինչ որ  մեկի  գիրքը կարդալիս  երբեք  չեմ  փորձում փորփրել  նրա  կենսագրությունը, եթե  փորփրեմ հաստատ  ագրեսիվ սինդրոմի համար  հարուս  նյութ կհայթայթեմ: *Rhayader * ջան, հուսով եմ չե՞ս կարծում  որ աշխարհում  կարող ես գտնել գեթ  մեկ իդեալական մարդ: Միթե՞՞  իսկապես  մտածում ես որ     Ինչ որ մեկի  կենսգրության  մութ  նյութեր  ներկայացնելով  դու  կարող ես  կոտրել հավատը  նրա տարածած ուսմունքի նկատմամբ՞՞՞ եթե էտպես լիներ, մոլորակը վաղուց  Հրաժարված կլիներ, Դա Վինչիից, Չայկովսկուց, Վանգայից, Մոցարտից.............եվ այս կարգի շատ ու շատ հանճարներից:


Գիտե՞ս ինչում է հարցը. երբ այդ փաստերից կարող ես հետևություն անել, որ քեզ խաբում են (ասենք՝ մարդ, ով գրում է դիետաների միջոցով նիհարելու մասին, մահացել է անհաջող լիպոսակցիայից), ապա կարելի է հետևություններ անել:
Թեչե՝ քո նման չէին հետաքրքրվում նաև Չարլի Մենսոնի ու Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի հետևորդները:
Հաշվի առ, որ Ռերիխի աշխատանքը գեղարվեստական չի: Այն չի նախատեսված պարզապես էսթետիկական հաճույք պատճառելու համար: Էրիխ Ֆոն Դենիկենն իր «Ցանք և տիեզերք» գրքում տիեզերաստեղծման մի հիանալի համակարգ է տալիս, պնդելով, որ հիմնվել է հնդկացիների ստորգետնյա գրադարանի տվյալների վրա, որտեղ եղել է հնագետ Մորիչի հետ: Արդյունքում նախ պարզվեց, որ նա ընդամենը լսել է Մորիչից, որ այդպիսի գրադարան կա, իսկ հետո՝ որ գրադարանն իրականում Մորիչի հորինվածքն էր:
Այս բնագավառում Ռերիխից ավելի հայտնի շառլատաններ կան, բոլորն էլ փորձում են փող աշխատել: Օշոն իր գրքերի հավին Ռոլս Ռոյս մեքենաների հավաքածու գնեց: Պարզ օրինակ է «չափավորություն ու նյութականի հետ չկապվել» քարոզող մարդու անշահախնդրության:
Հաբբարդն իր սայենտոլոգիայով միլլիոնատեր դարձավ՝ աղանդի անդամներին անամոթաբար շորթելով: Աղանդի անդամներ են, ի միջի այլոց, Ջոն Տրավոլտան ու Թոմ Կրուզը:
Հարե Կրիշնա աղանդն իր զոմբիացված հետևորդներին օգտագործելով թմրադեղերի տարածման ամենամեծ ցանցերից մեկը ստեղծեց:
Ի՞նչ կասես: Դեռ չարժի՞ լրացուցիչ ուսումնասիրություններ անց կացնել:
Ռուֆուսն այստեղ լիներ, կպատմեր Գվատեմալա (կարծեմ) փախածների աղանդի մասին, որոնց իրենց ղեկավարն էլ թունավորեց:



> Ոչ մի կենսագրական մանրամասներ ինձ չի ստիպի  չլսել Ջեքսոնի երաժշտությունը:


Կրկնեմ, արվեստը պետք չի խառնել յոգայի հետ:



> ինչ որ մի ուսմունքի նկատմամբ հավատը  կոտրելու համար, պետք է ոչ թե այն վարկաբեկել, այլ  փոխարենը առաջարկել գաղափարապես ավելի հզոր  ուսմունք: Վարկաբեկելը հաստատ  միջոց չի:


Սխալ է: Ուսմունքներ կան, շատ լավը: Ես կարիք չունեմ նորը ստեղծել: Ես չէի վերցնի իմ վրա նման պատասխանատվություն:
Նկարիչ չլինելն ինձ չի զրկում անտաղանդ նկարչին քննադատելու իրավունքից: Երևի հազվագյուտ դեպքերից է, երբ արվեստի մեջ տեղի ուեցողը կիրառելի է այս հարցում:



> ես գիտեմ միայն երկու ճանապարհ, էվոլյուցիա  կամ դեգրադացիա: Բոլորն էլ ունեն էվոլյուցիաի կարիք, բայց ոչ  բոլորն են դա գիտակցում:


Բոլորն ունեն նաև դեգրադացիայի իրավունք, ու ոչ էվոլյուցիան, ոչ էլ դեգրադացիան միանշանակ չեն ու չեն գործում բոլոր բնագավառներում:



> Խոսքը ծավալվեց  խատխա յոգայի մասին: Սա շնչառական, դիրքային վարժությունների համակարգ է  որը ուղված է մեկ նպատակի՝ բարելավել ընդանուր առողջական  վիճակը:


Սխալ է: Սա յոգայի լիարժեք համակարգ է, որն իր մեջ ներառում է մեդիտացիա, պրանայամա ու ասանա, ինչի միջոցով բերում է մարմնի ու հոգու ներդաշնակության:
«Ճանաչիր մարմինդ, ճանաչիր հոգիդ»՝ ահա հաթհա յոգայի լոզունգը:



> Ասելիքս  մեկն է,  ինչպես առողջական այնպես էլ կյանքի  մյուս բոլոր  պրոբլեմները գալիս են սխալ  մտածելուց, ինչքան ուզում ես ճիշտ շնչի, հազար ու մի ասանաների  տիրապետի, այս ամենը ու՞մ է  պետք  եթե  պիտի շարունակես նույն կերպ  մտածել:


))) եթե սխալ մտածելուց գար, տնտեսագետները, քաղաքագետներն ու քյառթուները կկոտորվեին հինգ տարեկանում:



> *Ագնի Յոգայում ասվում է՝  ՄԻՏՔՆ է աշխարհաշինության  սկզնաղբյուրը, միտքն է այն գործիքը  որի օգնությանբ մենք ստեղծում ենք  այն իրականությունը  որի մեջ ապրում ենք:*


Եթե ագնի յոգան միայն դա է ասում, ապա ցավում եմ նրա համար, քանի որ հարյուրավոր փիլիսոփայություններ մինչև նրանց այդ նույն բանն ասել են:
Իսկ յոգայի ավանդական դպրոցները բացի հանրահայց ճշմարտություններ ցիտելուց նաև օգուտ են տալիս:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ահագին ինֆորմացիա էս հավագել և աջ ու ձախ, տեղի ու անտեղին անհեթեթ համարում, լավն էլ վատի հետ ցեխն էս կոխում... 
> Շատ գրածներիտ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց շատն էլ իրականում ահեթեթություն է...


Կմանրամասնե՞ս :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Զոմբիանալ ամեն բնագավառում ել հնարավոր է և կա, խի միյայն կրիշնաիտների դեպքում, ինչպես նաև ցանկացած կրոնում...


Կրիշնաիտները հավատում են, թե ամեն ինչ Աստծո (Շրի Կրիշնայի) արտահայտում է, մարդու միակ պարտքն է սիրել Շրի Կրիշնային, լինելով նրա սիրեկանը (բհակտը), ու ցանկացած արարք, արված հանուն Շրի Կրիշնայի նկատմամբ սիրո, արդարացված է:
Արջունան ու մնացած Պանդավներն անպատվորեն ու խաբեությամբ սպանում են Կաուրավների (իրենց հորեղբորորդիների) երեք զորահրամանատարներին՝ Գանգեա Բհիշմային (իրենց մեծ պապին)՝ կիսակին-կիսատղամարդու ետևում թաքնված Արջունան հանգիստ նետահարում է նրան, քանի որ Գանգեան երդվել էր կնոջ վրա զենք չբարձրացնել. Դրոնաչարիային (իրենց ուսուցչին)՝ հայտնելով, թե նրա տղան (Աշվիտհամանը, իմ առաջին ինկարնացիան) մահացել է: Դրանից հետո Դրոնան նստում է գետնին, ու թեև մարտի կանոններն արգելում են գետնին նստածին հարվածել, Դրաուպադայի տղաներից մեկը նրա գլուխը կտրում է. Կարնային (իրենց մեծ եղբորը), որն իր մարտակառքով ընկնում է գետնի ճեղքվածքի մեջ: Այդ ժամանակ Արջունան նրան սպանում է, թեև ազնիվ մարտի կանոնները դա արգելում են:
Կարնային սպանելուց հետո Արջունան զզվում է ինքն իրենից, ու հրաժարվում «Ազնիվ Կռվող» մականունից: Բայց Կրիշնան նրան համոզում է, որ նա օրհնյալ է: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ արել է հանուն Շրի Կրիշնա տիրոջ նկատմամբ սիրո:
Եթե կրիշնաիտին սովորեցնում են սեփական եղբորը սպանել հանուն Տիրոջ նկատմամբ սիրո, ի՞նչ կասես կրիշնաիտի մասին:

----------


## Apsara

հավատ    ուսմունք      կրոն հասկացություններն ու ընկալումները չխառնելու և տարանջատելու դեպքում քննարկումն ավելի արդյունավետ կընթանա

----------

Rhayader (10.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> հավատ    ուսմունք      կրոն հասկացություններն ու ընկալումները չխառնելու և տարանջատելու դեպքում քննարկումն ավելի արդյունավետ կընթանա


Իրականում ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց մյուս կողմից՝ արևելյան համակարգերի համար իրականում դա շատ դժվար է, որովհետև կորում է համակարգի ամբողջականությունը: Դժվար է բհակտի յոգան պատկերացնել, չքննարկելով Բհագավադ Գիտան ( :Angry2:  ատում եմ):

----------


## յոգի

> Կրիշնաիտները հավատում են, թե ամեն ինչ Աստծո (Շրի Կրիշնայի) արտահայտում է, մարդու միակ պարտքն է սիրել Շրի Կրիշնային, լինելով նրա սիրեկանը (բհակտը), ու ցանկացած արարք, արված հանուն Շրի Կրիշնայի նկատմամբ սիրո, արդարացված է:
> Արջունան ու մնացած Պանդավներն անպատվորեն ու խաբեությամբ սպանում են Կաուրավների (իրենց հորեղբորորդիների) երեք զորահրամանատարներին՝ Գանգեա Բհիշմային (իրենց մեծ պապին)՝ կիսակին-կիսատղամարդու ետևում թաքնված Արջունան հանգիստ նետահարում է նրան, քանի որ Գանգեան երդվել էր կնոջ վրա զենք չբարձրացնել. Դրոնաչարիային (իրենց ուսուցչին)՝ հայտնելով, թե նրա տղան (Աշվիտհամանը, իմ առաջին ինկարնացիան) մահացել է: Դրանից հետո Դրոնան նստում է գետնին, ու թեև մարտի կանոններն արգելում են գետնին նստածին հարվածել, Դրաուպադայի տղաներից մեկը նրա գլուխը կտրում է. Կարնային (իրենց մեծ եղբորը), որն իր մարտակառքով ընկնում է գետնի ճեղքվածքի մեջ: Այդ ժամանակ Արջունան նրան սպանում է, թեև ազնիվ մարտի կանոնները դա արգելում են:
> Կարնային սպանելուց հետո Արջունան զզվում է ինքն իրենից, ու հրաժարվում «Ազնիվ Կռվող» մականունից: Բայց Կրիշնան նրան համոզում է, որ նա օրհնյալ է: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ արել է հանուն Շրի Կրիշնա տիրոջ նկատմամբ սիրո:
> Եթե կրիշնաիտին սովորեցնում են սեփական եղբորը սպանել հանուն Տիրոջ նկատմամբ սիրո, ի՞նչ կասես կրիշնաիտի մասին:


Հենց դրա համար էլ ասվում է, որ Վեդաները Շուդրաներին չի կարել կարդալ, որովհետև ոտքը գլխի տեղն է դնում և այսպիսի մեկնություն է տալիս...
դու քննադատում էս Պանդավաներին , որոնք Դհարման պահպանելու կռիվ են տարել, իսկ Կաուռավները, Պանդավների հորեղբոր տղաները ինչ՞եր են արել Պանդավների գլխին, ինչի՞ դա չես նշում...
Մտայնությունտ գոնե շուդրայական էլ չի ախպերս, այլ Մլեչխական...
ինչ որ տեղից մի չնչին տեղեկություններ ես ստացել, չիմանալով իրականությունը ինչումնա քեզ իմաստունի տեղ էս դրել...
առաջի թերությունը, որ ահավոր ատելություն կա մեջտ, նաև նշել էս, մնացածը դու նայի...

----------


## Չամիչ

> սպառելով իմ ագրեսիան արտաքին ագրեսիային հակազդելու վրա, ես ազատվում եմ նրանից այն բնագավառներում, որտեղ ագրեսիա պետք չի:


Ագրեսիան սպառելու լավ միջոցներ  մարդիկ արդեն վաղուց հորինել են, կան բազմաթիվ սպորտաձեվեր որոնք շատ լավ օգնում են ազատվել ագրեսիայից, օրինակ ՝ բոքսը, թենիսը, արեվելյան մարտարվեստները եվ այլն: Ոնց ուզում ես ազատվի  կուտակված ագրեսիայից, միայն ոչ  շրջապատում ագրեսիայի  մթնոլորտ ստեղծելու հաշվին:




> Բազմաթիվ այլ բացատրություններ կան քո ասած սարքի գործունեությանը:


 Լավ արդեն Գյուլնազին ես հիշացնում, սարքը վաղուց կա եվ  վաղուց կիրառվում է:




> Սխալ է: Ուսմունքներ կան, շատ լավը: Ես կարիք չունեմ նորը ստեղծել: Ես չէի վերցնի իմ վրա նման պատասխանատվություն:
> Նկարիչ չլինելն ինձ չի զրկում անտաղանդ նկարչին քննադատելու իրավունքից: Երևի հազվագյուտ դեպքերից է, երբ արվեստի մեջ տեղի ուեցողը կիրառելի է այս հարցում:


Ես քեզ  առաջարկեցի նոր ուսմունք ստեղծե՞լ, եթե մեկին  փորձում ես համոզել ինչ որ ուսմունքինց ետ կանգնել,  փոխարենը փորձիր  առաջարկել գոյություն ունեցող  ուսմունքների շարքից  մեկ այլ՝ ավելի  հզոր  ուսմունք:




> Բոլորն ունեն նաև դեգրադացիայի իրավունք, ու ոչ էվոլյուցիան, ոչ էլ դեգրադացիան միանշանակ չեն ու չեն գործում բոլոր բնագավառներում:


Մենք բոլորս էլ անցնում ենք ինչ որ  ճանապարհ եվ  գնում ենք ինչ որ տեղ:  ես գիտեմ երկու ճանապարը՝ մեկը տանում է առաջ, մեկը դեպի հետ: Եթե  գիտես  այլ  ճանապարհ  կարող ես կիսվել, պատմել, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի:




> Սխալ է: Սա յոգայի լիարժեք համակարգ է, որն իր մեջ ներառում է մեդիտացիա, պրանայամա ու ասանա, ինչի միջոցով բերում է մարմնի ու հոգու ներդաշնակության:
> «Ճանաչիր մարմինդ, ճանաչիր հոգիդ»՝ ահա հաթհա յոգայի լոզունգը:


Շատ լավ է, հրաշալի  համակարգ է, ես նույնպես  պատրաստվում եմ օգտվել այդ  համակարգից, իսկ  Ագնի Յոգայից  ձեռք բերած իմ  գիտելիքները  ընդամենը կոգնեն,  եվ կնպաստեն որ ավելի գիտակցված օգտագործեմ այդ համակարգը:
Այս երկու համակարգերը  իրար լրացնում են, եվ  ոչ  մի դեպքում  մեկը մյուսին չեն հակասում:




> եթե սխալ մտածելուց գար, տնտեսագետները, քաղաքագետներն ու քյառթուները կկոտորվեին հինգ տարեկանում:


5 տարեկան տնտեսագետ, քաղաքագետ կամ քյառթու գիտես՞՞ :Shok: 




> Եթե ագնի յոգան միայն դա է ասում, ապա ցավում եմ նրա համար, քանի որ հարյուրավոր փիլիսոփայություններ մինչև նրանց այդ նույն բանն ասել են:
> Իսկ յոգայի ավանդական դպրոցները բացի հանրահայց ճշմարտություններ ցիտելուց նաև օգուտ են տալիս:


Ագնի յոգան  հիմնված է հենց հնագույն  փիլիսոփայության  հիմքերի  վրա, եվ պատահական չէ, որ  շատ փիլիսոփայական ուղություններ նույն բանն են ասում, բայց  տարբեր  կերպ են  մատուցվում, ամեն մեկին իրեն հասանելի  ձեվով:

Ագնի Յոգայում ներկայացված է մտքի , գիտակցության հիգիենայի  կանոնները, առանց այդ հիգիենիկ կանոնները կիրարեռության,  ցանկացած այլ  համակարգի  կիրառումը  հավասարվում է 0-ի: Ագնի յոգան  չի ասում  խատխա յոգայով մի զբաղվեք, Ագնի յոգան  ընդամենը  զգուշացնում է որ պետք  չէ  յոգան սարքել  ֆիզկուլտուրա, զգուշացնում է  որ պետք չէ միանգամից նետվել եվ  այս  կամ այն  շնչառական  վարժությունների  միջոցով  բացել  էներգետիկ կենտրոններ, քանի որ դա  կարող է  լինել  խիստ  վտանգավոր,  կարող է ոչ թե    նպաստել այլ հակառակը  խոչնդոտել  անձի հետագա զարգացմանը:

----------

յոգի (10.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, պարզ հարց տամ. եթե քո հարցը յոգայի երեք յամա (արգելք) խախտում է, ապա նրան պատասխանողն էլ պետք է դրանք խախտի: Իսկ դու և ահիմսան էիր խախտել, և աստեյան, և ապարիգրահան (թե ինչպես, նույնիսկ շատ խելացի մարդուն ժամանակ կպահանջվի, որ հասկանա): Յոգը նման հարցին ուշադրություն չի դարձնի, քանի որ դա, միգուցե ակամա, բայց պրովոկացիա է:


Ցավոք, յոգայի  նման բարդ  տերմինալոգիային առայժմ չեմ տիրապետում: Առայժմ Կարող եմ  միայն դիմել պարզ տրամաբանության օգնությանը:
Յագոյի ուսուցիչը պատրաստվում է  իր պոտենցիալ աշակերտներին  ծանոթացնել ուսմունքի հետ, ներգրավել այդ  ուսմունքի մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս  դա կարող է անել, երբ  պարզվում է որ  պարզ երկխոսության մեջ  մտնելը համարվում է  յոգայի կանոնների խիստ  խախտում՞՞՞ այդ  դեպքում դա  մենախոսություն է, իսկ ուսուցիչը առանց երկխոսության ոչինչ չի կարող  փոխանցել:




> Իսկ ագնի յոգան արի դիտարկենք երկու տեսանկյուններից՝ թեորետիկ ու պրակտիկ: Եթե այն նույնիսկ թեորետիկ տեսանկյունից ինձ դուր չի գալիս (ինչը միշտ էլ կարելի է բացատրել նրանով, որ ես այն պարզապես չեմ հասկացել), պրակտիկորեն ագնի յոգայի ինձ հայտնի հետևորդներից ոչ մեկը չունի հաթհա յոգայի պարգևած հատկանիշներից ոչ մեկը.
> հոգևոր ընկալման պարզություն
> հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռություն
> ներդաշնակություն
> ամուր առողջություն
> հոգևոր ու ֆիզիկական աճ
> և այլն:


*Rhayader* ջան, ես  երբեք  ոչ  մի  բան ինձ  համար  դոգմա  չեմ  սարքում, եվ  երբեք  չեմ պատրաստվում անդամակցել  այս  կամ այն  կրոնական,կամ  գաղափարական  խմբակցությանը: ցանկացած անդամակցություն  մարդուն  դնում է  ռամկաների  մեջ,իսկ էս կյանքը  չափազանց  բազմազան է եվ ես  չեմ ուզում  աշխարհին կաղապարների ներսից նայել:

Ուսումնասիրում եմ Ագնի յոգա, կուսումնասիրեմ եվ կանցնեմ  առաջ, Ագնի յոգայում հենց դա էլ ասվում է, իմացեք այս եվ այս կանոնները  եվ  անցեք առաջ, մտեք  կյանք, ճանաչեք աշխարհը իր բազմազանության մեջ: Ագնի յոգան  մտքի  պրակտիկա է, այնտեղ չկան  կոնկրետ վարժություններ, որոնք պետք է նստես եվ օրվա ընթացքում  մի քանի անգամ կատարես: *Ագնի յոգայում ասվում է որ  մեր կարման  դա  մեր միտքն է,* մենք  պատասխանատվություն ենք կրում մեր յուրաքանչյուր  մտքի համար, քանի որ *միտքը նյութեղեն* է: Ահա առանց այս հիգիենիկ  կանոններին տիրապետելու մարդիկ իրենց  նետում են  այս կամ այն յոգայի  պրակտիկայի մեջ, ամրացնում են  միտքը, հանգստացնում են նյարդերը, բայց ձեռք չեն բերում ամենակարեվորը, այն  է ՝ գիտակցված  մոտեցում սեփական գիտակցությանը:

----------

յոգի (10.07.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (10.07.2009), Ուլուանա (10.07.2009), Սելավի (11.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Կրիշնաիտները հավատում են, թե ամեն ինչ Աստծո (Շրի Կրիշնայի) արտահայտում է, մարդու միակ պարտքն է սիրել Շրի Կրիշնային, լինելով նրա սիրեկանը (բհակտը), ու ցանկացած արարք, արված հանուն Շրի Կրիշնայի նկատմամբ սիրո, արդարացված է:


Ինչ վերաբերվում է Պանդավների ու Կաուրավներին, ապա դու ճշմարտությունը չես ասում, թե ինչի համար է Կրիշնան Արջունայի գլուխը ««լվանում»» որ նա կռվի և սպանի, ինչ՞ի համար պետք է Արջունան սպաներ...
Հիշում՞ ես երբ Պանդուն գնաց անտառ և Թագավորությունը Ժամանակավոր վստահեց իր Կույր եղբորը, Կաուռավների հորը, բայց դժբախտաբար Պանդուն վախճանվեց անտառում և չվերադարձավ և թագավորությունը ղեկավարեց նրա կույր եղբայրը, քանի որ Պանավները դեռ փոքր էին: Կաուռավների հայրը նախանձ մարդ էր և ամեն ինչ անում էր որ թագավորությունը անցնի իր որդիներին, չնայած Բհիշման և Դրոնան չեին ցանկանում դա, որովհետև գիտեին Պանդավների Բարեգործությունը և Կաուռավների Չարեգործությունը, վերջիններին չեին վստահում և թագավորությունը օրենքով Պանդավներին էր...  Երբ մեծացան պետք է թագավոր դառնար մեծ տղան, որը Յուդիշտիրան էր, պանդավներից, իսկ Դուրյոդհանան, կաուօավների մեծ տղան, ինքն էր ուզում թագավոր դառնալ և ամեն տեսակի անմարդկային բաներ արեց Պանդավների հանդեպ, փորձեց թույնել նրանց, հետո տունը վառեց, երբ նրանք քնած էին, նրանց կնոջը փորձեցին տկլորացնել, երբ ներկա էին Բհիշման և Դրոնան և ոչ մի բան չկարողացան ասել կամ արգելել, որ չանեին այդ նոխկալի արարմունքը, Կառնան,  (որը Պանդավների մեծ եղբայրն էր, բայց Պանդավները տեղյակ չեին դրա մասին, նրանց մայրը թաքցնում էր նրանցից,) վիրավորեց նրանց կնոջը համարելով Նրան անբարոյական և նա դիմեց նրանց կնոջը, որ Նա գա և նստի նրա գիրկը (բայց Կառնան գիտեր որ Պանդավները նրա փոքր եղբայրներն էին և դա արեց նրանց հանդեպ, որովհետև Կաուռավները նրան մի քիչ հող էին տվել նվեր)... Բհիշման և Դրոնան իմանալով որ անցել են սխալ կողմը, կախված լինելով կաուռավներից նյութականապես, այդ պատճառով լեզուները կարճ էր և նրանք գիտեին իրենց այդպիսի վախճանը, և հետո Բհիշման ինքը ասեց Պանդավներին իրեն սպանելու գախտնիքը, որովհետև ոչ ոք իվիճակի չեր Բհիշմային հաղթել և սպանել...
Հետո Արջունայի տղային, որը քսան տարեկան էր, շրջապատեցին յոթ հզոր կռվողներով, որոնց մեջ էր Կառնան, նրա հոր եղբայրն էր և Դրոնան և սպանեցին դաժանաբար...
և Հոգու համար չկա ծնուն և մահ, սպանելով մարմինը մարդ, էակը չի մեռնում...
Ախպերս եթե գրում ես, գրի ճշմարտությունը, որ ժողովուրդը իմանա ճշմարտությունը, թե չե դառնում է գլուխ լվալ...
Հարգանքներս...

----------


## Rhayader

Տնից ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ: Ժողովրդի համար՝
"Հարե Կրիշնա, հարե Ռամա": - "Փաոք քեզ, օ Սև, փառք քեզ, օ Ագռավագույն":
Եղիր Կրիշնա Դևայի՝ Սև Աստծո սիրեկանը (պասիվ, ընդ որում) :Ok:  Քո իրավունքն է:

----------


## յոգի

> Տնից ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ: Ժողովրդի համար՝
> "Հարե Կրիշնա, հարե Ռամա": - "Փաոք քեզ, օ Սև, փառք քեզ, օ Ագռավագույն":
> Եղիր Կրիշնա Դևայի՝ Սև Աստծո սիրեկանը (պասիվ, ընդ որում) Քո իրավունքն է:


 :Smile: քեզ էլ փառք, չնայած դրա կարիքը չունեմ, օ ակտիվ...

----------


## Rhayader

Ես Շակտիի սիրեկանն եմ, ոչ թե Կրիշնայի: :Tongue: 

Կպատմե՞ս մարդկանց, թե ինչ մահով է կանոնական գրականության մեջ մահանում Ջանարդանան: Ասենք, ऋग्वेद-ում: Ուղղակի ապացույց նրա, որ Մահաբհարատան կանոնական չի: :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ տվյալ թեման «Առողջություն, բնապահպանություն» բաժնում է, ոչ թե «Կրոն», հետևաբար քննարկումները ծավալեք համապատասխան ոլորտի սահմաններում։ Այսուհետև կրոնափիլիսոփայական բնույթի բոլոր գրառումները ջնջվելու են՝ համապատասխան հետևանքներով։*

----------

Չամիչ (11.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Ես Շակտիի սիրեկանն եմ, ոչ թե Կրիշնայի:
> 
> Կպատմե՞ս մարդկանց, թե ինչ մահով է կանոնական գրականության մեջ մահանում Ջանարդանան: Ասենք, ऋग्वेद-ում: Ուղղակի ապացույց նրա, որ Մահաբհարատան կանոնական չի:


իսկապես թեմայից դուրս եք գալիս, եթե մարդկանց հետաքրքիր է Մահաբհարատան, կամ ինչ որ հարցեր կարող են անձնական նամակով հարցեր տալ...
ինչ վերաբերվում է Շակտիին ապա Շակտին Կրիշնայի , կամ Ջանարդանայի Էքսպանսիան է :Tongue: ... Ջանարդանան չի մահանում, գրածներիցտ պարզ երևում է, որ իրականությունից լրիվ անտեղյակ ես ախպերս... և հետո սիրահարվիր ում ուզում էս, (Շակտիին ես ել եմ սիրում)...
Իսկ Մահաբհարատան տեղի ունեցավ հենց Կրոնական Սկզբունքները պահպանելու համար, Մաքուր Արիական Ցեղակրոնական պատերազմ էր...
Հարի Օմ... Տատ Սատ...
խնդրեմ նայեք Մահաբհարատան

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152106e42

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11521723e2
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152529407
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v115230a958

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v115240f8bc

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152529407


http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11546974e1

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11560339dc

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1155914631

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126354ec06
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126377efcc
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v12635224be
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126418082a
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194640d581
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194662b2ee
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194684a92c
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1947087244

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1947803dae

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194798ec5c
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v19481187a8
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948144844
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v19482275ad
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948315f27
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194833159d
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948362fb1

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842006f02
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842130555

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842182b24
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684221b7a9

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684248b55f
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684276b54b

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684325c798
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684338420d
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6843542e0e

----------


## Rhayader

> *Մոդերատորական։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ տվյալ թեման «Առողջություն, բնապահպանություն» բաժնում է, ոչ թե «Կրոն», հետևաբար քննարկումները ծավալեք համապատասխան ոլորտի սահմաններում։ Այսուհետև կրոնափիլիսոփայական բնույթի բոլոր գրառումները ջնջվելու են՝ համապատասխան հետևանքներով։*


Հարված գոտկատեղից ներքև  :LOL: (փաստորեն, ինձ ղրգեցիք մի տեղ, որտեղ ես ըստ սահմանման չեմ կարող լինել)

Բայց չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ արդարացի էր)))

----------

